# Whats your "stupid" reason for disliking a brand/piece of gear?



## Ojinomoto (Nov 13, 2007)

We had this discussion in a bass forum I'm in. I thought it was interesting to hear other peoples opinions.

So I'll start:

Even though they sound "okay" (still a little too digital for me) and have a LOT of promise, Line6 gear really pisses me off. It's not so much the premise of sounding like one is "playing through the best amps out there" but the whole promotional aspect of it: "play with presets dialed in by the most notorious guitarists from the hottest bands, from (shitty band,) (shittiER band,) (SHITTIEST band.) Then on top of that, song-based sound presets!? Give me a break! When reading descriptions of the gear, I start to feel like a sucker, kinda like the kids who think buying Nikes will make one jump/run/play better.

Again, stupid reason.
Y'all's turn.

Thank the fucking thread!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 13, 2007)

My stupid reasons?

-> Something not being black or a dark colour when it comes to amps. I just couldn't buy something orange, yellow or white as an amp head. It just doesn't work, no matter how amazing it sounds

-> Too many other people owning one. What can I say, I am a sucker for stuff that I don't see anywhere else. As soon as there's too much of one thing then I'll just instantly be suspicious of it for some bizarre reason


----------



## thadood (Nov 13, 2007)

Dimebag Signature gear. The amount of signature equipment put out by Dean and Krank, post-death, is insulting. They STILL use his name and likeness for their products, ESPECIALLY Dean. Dean keeps putting out NEW guitars that Dime never played. It's sickening.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 13, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> My stupid reasons?
> 
> -> Something not being black or a dark colour when it comes to amps. I just couldn't buy something orange, yellow or white as an amp head. It just doesn't work, no matter how amazing it sounds
> 
> -> Too many other people owning one. What can I say, I am a sucker for stuff that I don't see anywhere else. As soon as there's too much of one thing then I'll just instantly be suspicious of it for some bizarre reason



 on both counts.

Come back to me on this one, I have many many things to say about this subject.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 13, 2007)

Ojinomoto said:


> Even though they sound "okay" (still a little too digital for me) and have a LOT of promise, Line6 gear really pisses me off. It's not so much the premise of sounding like one is "playing through the best amps out there" but the whole promotional aspect of it: "play with presets dialed in by the most notorious guitarists from the hottest bands, from (shitty band,) (shittiER band,) (SHITTIEST band.) Then on top of that, song-based sound presets!? Give me a break! When reading descriptions of the gear, I start to feel like a sucker, kinda like the kids who think buying Nikes will make one jump/run/play better.


Good points.

For me, as well, just the opposite. How so many guitarists drop bank on buku gear, especially tube amps, thinking they will instantly have good tone and/or play better. And the resulting snobbery that then comes from these uber-tone maestros.

How people think money=tone/good taste/skill.


----------



## Regor (Nov 13, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> -> Too many other people owning one. What can I say, I am a sucker for stuff that I don't see anywhere else. As soon as there's too much of one thing then I'll just instantly be suspicious of it for some bizarre reason



But... you use Mesa, and everyone else is using them 


I dunno, I don't think there's 'stupid' reasons for not liking something. If you don't like it for some reason, there should be a good reason for it. Unless you don't like something because "so-and-so" uses one. That'd be dumb.


----------



## tonyhell (Nov 13, 2007)

ghjm,k


----------



## Regor (Nov 13, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> *How people think money=tone*/good taste/skill.



A TriAmp costs $3k.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 13, 2007)

tonyhell said:


> 3) Dimebag fans are the ones buying the guitars, so they're obviously glad that the products exist.
> 
> So everyone's happy. Who does it hurt?



I think that's it right there. He is implying that the guitars (or the amps - especially the amps, actually, because Kranks suck) aren't good enough to sell on their own, without Dimebag's name attached, so they are just cash ins and don't actually do justice to the man.

I'm also a big proponent of not having the same gear everyone else has, and that's why I play a bright orange cab, predominantly Jackson guitars (instead of the cheaper ESPs), and a Stiletto  I also hate massive companies, so Fender, Gibson, ESP and Ibanez all suck, even if I am forced to buy gear from them because the four of them account for 90% of the market.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Nov 13, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> -> Something not being black or a dark colour when it comes to amps. I just couldn't buy something orange, yellow or white as an amp head. It just doesn't work, no matter how amazing it sounds



I SOOOOOO have the same problem.  Not black = not in the RigOVchaoS.

I didn't like the sound of 5150's before they became the big "thing" but now I absolutely ABHOR them due to their extreme popularity!!! You can't start a "which amp?............." thread without 100 metalcore kids saying, "teh fitty won fiddy!". These kids even make up albums that were recorded with them that weren't. 

I really don't like any of the gear that's popular with the Sneap worshipers.


----------



## Ojinomoto (Nov 13, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> My stupid reasons?
> 
> -> Something not being black or a dark colour when it comes to amps. I just couldn't buy something orange, yellow or white as an amp head. It just doesn't work, no matter how amazing it sounds
> 
> * -> Too many other people owning one. What can I say, I am a sucker for stuff that I don't see anywhere else. As soon as there's too much of one thing then I'll just instantly be suspicious of it for some bizarre reason*



The orange KILLS if for me. 

Bold: Strangely enough, my entire life revolves around this concept.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Nov 13, 2007)

Ojinomoto said:


> The orange KILLS if for me.
> 
> Bold: Strangely enough, my entire life revolves around this concept.



Hmmm... me too. I have about 30 black shirts, a navy blue one, a gray one, and a dark brown Guinness shirt. No light or bright colors.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 13, 2007)

I'll never play a Gibson, because their stuff is outrageously overpriced for the level of quality.

I'll never play a Marshall because they are the same way.


----------



## JBroll (Nov 13, 2007)

Tubes.

Fuck tubes.

Jeff


----------



## El Caco (Nov 13, 2007)

Stupid reasons.

1.Inlays that I don't like.

2. The hologram on the universe.

3. Signature guitars.

4. Appearance, I want my gear to be something I like to look at.

5. When I get an amp I want to be able to run both lines form the 2027 into it at the same time, so any amp with just one input is out. This is more of a budget thing as I just can't afford two amps.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Nov 13, 2007)

i have to like how things look, regardless of how great they might sound. this is a large part of why i have a bit of a thing against even considering Orange products (and i'm glad to see that i'm not alone here).

i'm not particularly interested in ever owning anything by Splawn, because of this: 


> "Mission Statement"
> 
> At Splawn Amplification, we are committed to the highest customer service standards and product reliability, due to a personal relationship with Jesus Christ. The way we handle day to day business revolves around this relationship. We give all the honor and glory back to the one who is fully responsible. If you have any questions or comments about this mission statement, please feel free to contact us.
> 
> Romans 10:13


----------



## thadood (Nov 13, 2007)

tonyhell said:


> I've heard lots of people say this, but I think you're looking at it the wrong way.
> 
> 1) I don't think Dime would give a shit. As a matter of fact, I think he'd be proud.
> 2) Dime's estate (family) probably collect royalties on each Dime product sold and it's probably a significant portion of their income.
> ...



I actually hate the advertisements more than anything.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 13, 2007)

Regor said:


> But... you use Mesa, and everyone else is using them


Ah, but not that many people use a triaxis  If i had a rectumfrier, then it'd be different :

Another thing I can't cope with is gold hardware. I could never buy anything with gold hardware. makes me think of sovereign rings and council estate slappers...


----------



## newamerikangospel (Nov 13, 2007)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> 'm not particularly interested in ever owning anything by Splawn, because of this:




So you also would never own anything that says "Made for the most evil sounds ever. A tribute to satan" either, correct?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 13, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Good points.
> 
> For me, as well, just the opposite. How so many guitarists drop bank on buku gear, especially tube amps, thinking they will instantly have good tone and/or play better. And the resulting snobbery that then comes from these uber-tone maestros.
> 
> How people think money=tone/good taste/skill.


Yup. I think should henceforth blow a crapload on an amp and become one of these people


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 13, 2007)

I love's me some gold hardware.


----------



## Regor (Nov 13, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Another thing I can't cope with is gold hardware. I could never buy anything with gold hardware. makes me think of sovereign rings and council estate slappers...



I don't buy things with gold hardware because they aren't really gold, and they tarnish. So therefore they suck.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 13, 2007)

newamerikangospel said:


> So you also would never own anything that says "Made for the most evil sounds ever. A tribute to satan" either, correct?



I would sell my spleen to own a Splawn if that were the case. 

Sign me up!


----------



## Ojinomoto (Nov 13, 2007)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Hmmm... me too. I have about 30 black shirts, a navy blue one, a gray one, and a dark brown Guinness shirt. No light or bright colors.



Know whats funny? Im wearing a bright orange Tiger Cubs shirt right now-wore it to class and to a nice restaurant-and know whats cool? Its like 15 years old and it's not like those old-timey shirts companies are bringing back(the vintage shirts they sell at Walmart and Hot Topic) that the indie kids wear. No one has an original like mine and I've yet to see it in a store.

Simply put, I don't give a fuck.

Edit: is it the same with guitars? only black?


----------



## bostjan (Nov 13, 2007)

Gold hardware 

I've grown pretty attached to my Oni now, I could see how in a few weeks, I might ban anything that is not an Oni from coming into my household.

Dan, better start making amps, picks, cables and pedals, then.  

Seriously, with all of the extremely fine builders out there, I think it's a travesty that companies like Gibson can still be the biggest manufacturer after 50 years of almost complete creative stagnation.


----------



## Ojinomoto (Nov 13, 2007)

"50 years of almost complete creative stagnation."

LOL!


----------



## WillingWell (Nov 13, 2007)

Ojinomoto said:


> Know whats funny? Im wearing a bright orange Tiger Cubs shirt right now-wore it to class and to a nice restaurant-and know whats cool? Its like 15 years old and it's not like those old-timey shirts companies are bringing back(the vintage shirts they sell at Walmart and Hot Topic) that the indie kids wear. No one has an original like mine and I've yet to see it in a store.
> 
> Simply put, I don't give a fuck.




Hey duder, I'm indier than thou. My obscurity > yours. I love subcultures.

I also really dislike Dimebad (hurr) gear. He was an average guitarist, but after he died he had the word "overrated" taken to a new level. Dean making their name off of him is just ridonculous. I don't care for Gibsons because of the price to suckage ratio, even though some of their guitars are pretty nifty and I just won't touch Strats. No I'm not some whore for double EMG scooped mid sound, I just personally hate everything about the strat. The neck, the fretboard, the pickups, the tone, the jack, the trem. Pretty much all of it, yeah.

Mm, I can smell the negative rep incoming.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Nov 13, 2007)

newamerikangospel said:


> So you also would never own anything that says "Made for the most evil sounds ever. A tribute to satan" either, correct?



that would depend on if it was something i actually liked otherwise, in which case i would consider it for laughs.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Nov 13, 2007)

Ojinomoto said:


> Know whats funny? Im wearing a bright orange Tiger Cubs shirt right now-wore it to class and to a nice restaurant-and know whats cool? Its like 15 years old and it's not like those old-timey shirts companies are bringing back(the vintage shirts they sell at Walmart and Hot Topic) that the indie kids wear. No one has an original like mine and I've yet to see it in a store.
> 
> Simply put, I don't give a fuck.
> 
> Edit: is it the same with guitars? only black?



Come to think of it I have an orange shirt too. It says "death row inmate... I've got nothing to lose". For got about that one. 

Guitars? I had a burgundy Jackson for 10 years that I just recently painted flat black  So yea pretty much. My UV and ESP are black. I have a natural wood bass! I haven't painted my acoustic black yet 

Let me take this opportunity to agree with the Gibson haters! FUCK em! They're expensive and poop compared to guitars half their price. Let's add most PRS guitars and Fenders that that list too. ESPECIALLY fender fucking relics!!! $15000+ for guitars that I could make by buying a strat, dragging it behind my car for a few miles, pooping in the electronics cavity below the pickguard, and pissing on it to wash off the road grime from dragging it. After the rust from my pee kicks in that's one beautiful guitar!

BTW, if anybody wants me to make a relic out of their guitar I'll do it for shipping costs only and you'll have a $20,000 guitar!


----------



## budda (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't really have any reasons for being against gear. I've heard some good stuff sound bad, and i've heard some lesser-known stuff sound bad.

im not against orange, gibson, strats, etc. i have limited experience in trying out gear compared to most of you guys, which might account for this.


----------



## Ojinomoto (Nov 13, 2007)

WillingWell said:


> Hey duder, I'm indier than thou. My obscurity > yours. I love subcultures.
> Mm, I can smell the negative rep incoming.



Wow, talk about going way over your head! I didn't say anything bad about the Indie folks, I'm simply stating the fact that I have something that is of my own.
Talk about defensive, (people in general.) I got the same shit from the old guys on the bass forum. 
Ahh...


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 13, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> -> Something not being black or a dark colour when it comes to amps. I just couldn't buy something orange, yellow or white as an amp head. It just doesn't work, no matter how amazing it sounds.



I'm just the opposite, right now I GASing for a Valve 3100 head; wine with a gold grill. 

And we won't even mention my collection of Hawaiian shirts.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 13, 2007)

Guitars that aren't white piss me off. I dunno why, but white = t3h sex0rz for me. 

Gibson guitars. As much as I WANT to like these, I've been disappointed with virtually every one I've played.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't know what it is, but I fucking hate Fender Precision Basses and my mind tells me they sound terrible, even though I'm constantly finding examples to prove me wrong. 

The problem is that every dipshit bass player who picks up bass because he wants to be in a band and heard bass is the easiest to learn buys a P-Bass and an Ampeg stack, but never bother to learn how to use them right.

The sad part is that the reason they get that bass and that amp is that there are many people using a Fender P-Bass and an Ampeg stack and getting killer tone. 

Bad:


Good:


Awesome:

(it shows him playing a Jazz Bass, but he recorded this album on a P-Bass)

And because I can't resist, even though it's a J-Bass wub


----------



## Groff (Nov 13, 2007)

Gold hardware...

I don't like gold at all.
Same goes for brass.

Looks gaudy to me. It can make a $3000 guitar look like poo poo to me.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 13, 2007)

I gotta say that old Marshalls, Fenders and Gibsons were fine gear. It's the recent stuff that isn't in the same league.

I have to say that I'm not a fan of EMG pickups, except the new Strat set that has exposed pole pieces. Sound Awesome!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 13, 2007)

Dude, that C&C playing Maiden was fucking pretty sweet. Quality was shite, vid sucked, and yet their playing was really nice, and it just gave me a warm, fuzzy feeling.


----------



## HamBungler (Nov 13, 2007)

I dunno why, I just don't like Boss gear. The Metal Zone just killed it for me and I can't get over their ridiculous prices.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 13, 2007)

Yep, I was thinking the same thing Bill.

Us old timers remember. Seems weird to hear Gibson has went downhill so much. Last time I was seriously playing them/checking them out was about '94, and they were pretty good back then.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 13, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Dude, that C&C playing Maiden was fucking pretty sweet. Quality was shite, vid sucked, and yet their playing was really nice, and it just gave me a warm, fuzzy feeling.



Yeah, I love that band, I love that song


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Nov 13, 2007)

Gibson. Everybody has a god damned overpriced Les Paul or SG. Please at least do a LITTLE R&D... there are still improvements to be made, you guys. Be innovators.

Fender's sig series. Ridiculous. Fender's replica guitars where they beat the shit out of it and charge you extra money for it. I can put cigarette burns and dents in it myself, thank you very much.

EMGs. Sound very plain to me, and the whole size thing just blows to me. Also, the guts of the pickup are protected so you can't buy an EMG-equipped guitar and remove the pickups while leaving the case so it still looks nice.


Carvin. Every one I see has (I foresee neg reppage) a disgustingly gaudy quilted maple top.

PRS. See the crap about the quilted maple, then add in the stupid marketing around it.

All the Dimebag signature crap. My god, stop whoring his name to death like that.

Anything that any famous rocker from the 60s or 70s played that now has a horde of die-hard fans who think playing a beat to shit vintage piece of gear will make them sound better.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 13, 2007)

Jongpil Yun said:


> Carvin. Every one I see has (I foresee neg reppage) a disgustingly gaudy quilted maple top.



Yep, I like carvins, and I think they _can _look really good, but some people have no taste imo. For me, plain white is t3h sex0rs.


----------



## Ojinomoto (Nov 14, 2007)

WillingWell said:


> I just personally hate everything about the strat. The neck, the fretboard, the pickups, the tone, the jack, the trem. Pretty much all of it, yeah.
> 
> Mm, I can smell the negative rep incoming.




OH MY GOD!!!! You want to talk about being ripped a new asshole! I said in the bass forum that I can't stand Strats because it reminds me of shitty music bad tone (noobs,) and rockabilly, middle-age men in hawiian shirts playing the "classics" in a club on the beach (You see it a lot here where I live) Ya know, stuff that I really didn't care for and these dudes were pissed off!!! 

But I will say this: It's got killer tone when in the right hands. 

Ahem...Opeth clean tone...



HamBungler said:


> I dunno why, I just don't like Boss gear. The *Metal Zone just killed it for me* and I can't get over their ridiculous prices.



I thought Boss would take my vote having used Digitech for a while (shutter) and when I played that same pedal, I said "Well, goodbye MT GAS. Hello better amp."


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 14, 2007)

Strats give me wood. 

I hate Crate...it reminds me of "beginner" shit, and kids going OMG GAIN TO 10 PWNSSS!!!!! And...I don't like the sound.. and Krank a lot because of the Dimebag marketing thing...it just bothers me for some reason, and they're over priced solid state amps with tubes....I hate B.C Rich because they, like Crate, give me that OMG GAIN TO 10 vibe....also I just don't like the looks and feel...

Do I have liscense to bash any company in this thread?


----------



## Cancer (Nov 14, 2007)

For the longest time, I would not even THINK about buying a Carvin 7x7 because the company only had a rounded body side option. Now I own two, and am seriously contemplating buying a third.


----------



## budda (Nov 14, 2007)

damn, there are some angry people here! lol


----------



## Drew (Nov 14, 2007)

I dislike the Digitech 2101. Why? Because Chris likes it.  


Slightly more seriously, I won't go so far as to say I _dislike_ ebony boards, but the sence I get is a lot of people like them because they're black, and black is more metal than maple or rosewood.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 14, 2007)

Drew said:


> I dislike the Digitech 2101. Why? Because Chris likes it.
> 
> 
> Slightly more seriously, I won't go so far as to say I _dislike_ ebony boards, but the sence I get is a lot of people like them because they're black, and black is more metal than maple or rosewood.



I like the way ebony feels, and looks much over rosewood. But I like the feel of maple above both


----------



## Drew (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm split on Rosewood/ebony aesthetically (though, I prefer the slightly brighter tone for darker-toned guitars), but I definitely prefer both the look and brighter attack of maple, too.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 14, 2007)

Ebony is brighter than maple actually, it's just they have a different sound (obviously the frequency peaks differ). Maple and ebony both feel superb and sound great, I simply default to ebony for the looks.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 14, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Ebony is brighter than maple actually, it's just they have a different sound (obviously the frequency peaks differ). Maple and ebony both feel superb and sound great, I simply default to ebony for the looks.



It depends on the guitar for me. with single cut shapes it's gotta be ebony! But all strats must have maple. It's law. 

Rosewood should be only used for starter guitars.


----------



## Drew (Nov 14, 2007)

Ojinomoto said:


> OH MY GOD!!!! You want to talk about being ripped a new asshole! I said in the bass forum that I can't stand Strats because it reminds me of shitty music bad tone (noobs,) and rockabilly, middle-age men in hawiian shirts playing the "classics" in a club on the beach (You see it a lot here where I live) Ya know, stuff that I really didn't care for and these dudes were pissed off!!!
> 
> But I will say this: It's got killer tone when in the right hands.
> 
> Ahem...Opeth clean tone...




...and David Gilmour.  

You've just never played the right Strat, bro. also, it really helps to put heavier strings on them - they're fairly bright, snappy guitars, and it helps to smooth out the attack a little. Besides, they're really not "shred" guitars, so having a bit more to push against helps bring out the "vibe" of the guitar. Not trying to rip you a new one or even argue or anything, just saying that one day don't be surprised if you'll pick up someone's strat and think, "Oh, maybe that's why Drew likes them..." 

Nick, I guess that makes sense to me... The thing I like about maple is it seems to bring out the sound of the string a lot, that really present "snap" of the string against the fretboard when you really dig in. It's been a long time since I've played an ebony board (my acoustic doesn't count), but it seems to be a bit more of a high-end "sheen" than this really ballsy, clang-y attack you get with (finished, at least) maple. 

...I SERIOUSLY need a seven with a maple board, lol.


----------



## ibznorange (Nov 14, 2007)

if its black
i havent even finished paying off my amp on layaway, and i HATE IT BECAUSE OF ITS COLOR
used marshall MKII
so recovering that fucker in white tolex. 
look, same with my guitar, and its gettin paint.

again though, that kinda goes with the "everyone else has it" thing


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 14, 2007)

Drew said:


> Nick, I guess that makes sense to me... The thing I like about maple is it seems to bring out the sound of the string a lot, that really present "snap" of the string against the fretboard when you really dig in. It's been a long time since I've played an ebony board (my acoustic doesn't count), but it seems to be a bit more of a high-end "sheen" than this really ballsy, clang-y attack you get with (finished, at least) maple.
> 
> ...I SERIOUSLY need a seven with a maple board, lol.



No, that assessment is correct, thats why paired up with even a bright sounding guitar (like the poplar on my Custom) it works out great, whereas maple on a bright guitar can be overkill. 

Maple boarded 7s are definitely cool. I've had two. The Washburn Sonic 7 and recently the Yamaha AESRS7. Both had cool sounds, but both were a little harsh sounding. Northing pickups couldn't have remedied though.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 14, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Low resale value.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 14, 2007)

Har Har. If that were true I wouldn't worship Carvins


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## Naren (Nov 14, 2007)

Fuck all you gold hardware haters. 

Gold hardware pawns you all!!!!!! 

MWAHAHHAHAHAHA

[action=Naren]thinks this thread is full of a bunch of grumpy angry people.[/action]


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 14, 2007)

Splawn Mission Statement" said:


> At Splawn Amplification, we are committed to the highest customer service standards and product reliability, due to a personal relationship with Jesus Christ. The way we handle day to day business revolves around this relationship. We give all the honor and glory back to the one who is fully responsible. If you have any questions or comments about this mission statement, please feel free to contact us.
> 
> Romans 10:13



HAHA  I just saw this, is that real? I'm a fan of Jesus and all, but that's hilarious to think he gives a shit about tube amps or customer service. It's also insulting for a company to have to be like "we'll return your calls, but only because of Jesus."

I'm guessing Dying Fetus and Decide won't be endorsing these guys anytime soon


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 14, 2007)

Actually, I just remembered, I currently have been vowing to myself that I'll NEVER buy an ESP/LTD guitar because of their endorsement policy. Giving someone an endorsement despite them seriously not being able to play guitar and them not being a guitarist AND them never being seen with the guitar is just wrong.

So now I don't care how good they are, principles mean i won't play them


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 14, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> HAHA  I just saw this, is that real? I'm a fan of Jesus and all, but that's hilarious to think he gives a shit about tube amps or customer service. It's also insulting for a company to have to be like "we'll return your calls, but only because of Jesus."
> 
> I'm guessing Dying Fetus and Decide won't be endorsing these guys anytime soon


Obviously warmth comes from jesus/god, and not the amp design.

Really does surprise me as splawn is such an evil sounding name.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 14, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Actually, I just remembered, I currently have been vowing to myself that I'll NEVER buy an ESP/LTD guitar because of their endorsement policy. Giving someone an endorsement despite them seriously not being able to play guitar and them not being a guitarist AND them never being seen with the guitar is just wrong.
> 
> So now I don't care how good they are, principles mean i won't play them



 Yeah I laughed too when I saw Dani in the ESP catalog. 

I really don't have many 'stupid' reasons for not liking something. I'm pretty open-minded (hell, I've owned a Korn and Orgy signature model). If something sounds/plays great, I'll usually let the looks go or whatever. Hell, Karl Sanders has recorded some of the most brutal music on the planet with a fugly white strat. 

That said, the biggest pet peeve of mine is cheap rosewood. In fact, rosewood in general has prevented me from buying a lot of guitars over the years. Rosewood is decent, so it's not very logical, I just hate the look of it and ebony/maple feels/sounds so much better to my ears. If Bernie Rico Jr offered me half off a custom shop guitar of my choice, any feature I'd want, but it had a rosewood board, I'd probably decline.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 14, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> It's also insulting for a company to have to be like "we'll return your calls, but only because of Jesus."



 That had me cracking up Nick, thanks!


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 14, 2007)

i own an LTD guitar, and i'm not really impressed with it at all. the only think i like aobut it is that it has a tune o matic bridge and the headstock looks cool, i just wanted it really for the EMG's and the baritone scale.

the scale feels better but i'm getting sick of the EMG sound, it hasn't sounded good on any of my friends amps either.

and i've come to dislike anything peavey, and i have tried em all, even on better cabs. i was not impressed.

so yeah if i wanted to get a guitar like i want, i'd go custom. save save save.

the whole dean thing i can see, dimebag loved deans, but i don't understand the krank endorsement, cus the krank revolution and krankenstein really sucked.


----------



## nitelightboy (Nov 14, 2007)

It's a Marshall


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 14, 2007)

I know, James. SPLAWN.

It's like mixing 'Spawn' and 'Spleen'. That's fucking metal right there. Scare-the-Virgin-Mary-out-of-her-purdy-pink-panties-metal.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't care how great a guitar sounds or plays.. if it's ugly I refuse to play it. lol Every single one of my guitars HAS to have something unique about it. I'd never play a completely stock guitar. I'm a superficial guitarist, sue me! Same goes with cabs, I refuse to play Orange cabs because they look like shit lol 

I can be a bit of a brand whore sometimes I admit. I guess it's a part of being a young, naive guitarist lol. Maybe once i'm a little older and understand tech a bit better that'll change. However I'm totally comfortable learning as I go \m/


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 14, 2007)

Guess i'll never buy a splawn


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 14, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Maple boarded 7s are definitely cool. I've had two. The Washburn Sonic 7 and recently the Yamaha AESRS7. Both had cool sounds, but both were a little harsh sounding. Northing pickups couldn't have remedied though.



Pickups indeed rectified the issue with the Sonic, which now sounds like you're about to be hit by a train...


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 14, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Rosewood should be only used for starter guitars.



I'll completely disagree with that. Rosewood works great on a lot of guitars, especially ash-bodied bolt-ons.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 14, 2007)

I hate maple fret boards. Finished, they feel like shit on my fingers, unfinished, and they'll get fucking filthy. I also don't like the look of it. I don't like guitars without floyds, even though I'm not a huge trem user, for the reason that I will never be able to do a divebomb or anything else trem related on a fixed bridge. I just see it as limiting, like using a 6 string instead of a 7. I won't use that 7th string all the time, but at least it's there when I need it. These problems I have with gear I don't expect everyone to agree with though since obviously it's personal taste.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 14, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> How people think money=tone/good taste/skill.



Yep. Tone's in your hands, not your amp. I've seen guys with $10K worth of gear that sound like shit, and guys with a Peavey Classic and a couple of pedals that sound fantastic. Expensive gear is useless for most people.


----------



## Groff (Nov 14, 2007)

Jongpil Yun said:


> All the Dimebag signature crap. My god, stop whoring his name to death like that.





When the new neck goes on my dean, I plan on sanding the headstock and repainting it


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Nov 14, 2007)

I hate that someone hasn't come up with a shiny, fingerprint-proof paint yet. I mean we can do anything with guitars, woods, etc, but where's the god damn finish that will just stay brilliant. 

There has to be something in this goddamn soil 


I have an ESP viper 400 - it rules. The neck is great, it has mojo, but i would prefer it have an ebony board (the roseboard dries up TOO often). I'm not really opposed to any guitar company, because it all depends on which guitar I pickup and if I think it's worth the paying price. With that said, I agree with the comments about Fender and Gibson, but I  strats. I find USA strats at guitar center all day that are 499 or so that are a tad worn, but play incredibly. It's funny, I love my Viper, but I've never played an SG that I liked.

Les Pauls sound great, but when I play them they just feeel too short or something. I know it has a slightly shorter scale, but they aren't as comfy.


----------



## Krunch (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't like anything PRS does because every single person I've ever met that's been a "PRS guy" has been a pretentious douchebag. Pretty silly reason.

I try to be as open minded as I can about gear, especially because I've been pleasantly surprised by a great many things over the years when I didn't expect to be. I still have a lot of dumbass hangups though.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 14, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Yep. Tone's in your hands, not your amp. I've seen guys with $10K worth of gear that sound like shit, and guys with a Peavey Classic and a couple of pedals that sound fantastic. Expensive gear is useless for most people.


Totally. When you have an off playing day you can soooo tell from the sound coming out of the amp. Having an on day and it sounds amazing. It's all about the picking and fretting. The human aspect


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 14, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I'll completely disagree with that. Rosewood works great on a lot of guitars, especially ash-bodied bolt-ons.


+1 I actually like rosewood, especially if it has a nice grain to it, or different colours, adds character.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 14, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Guess i'll never buy a splawn


Well, you could buy one, but going near it would be the same as the child of satan entering a holy place....steam coming of forehead, big cross burnt into it, you've seen the films


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 14, 2007)

Jongpil Yun said:


> Anything that any famous rocker from the 60s or 70s played that now has a horde of die-hard fans who think playing a beat to shit vintage piece of gear will make them sound better.



I dunno, some of that vintage gear deservedly sounds really good. I have a 30 year old cab I will never sell as it sounds so nice!

But as someone mentioned, it's all in the fingers, and with the older amps, they hide a lot less, hence it'll only sound good if you are good, it won't make you sound better, in a lot of cases as they are so dry, it makes people sound worse.


----------



## supertruper1988 (Nov 14, 2007)

Im not a huge Digitech fan BUT the JamMan loop thing is just amazing because I can save my loops. I also don't like PRS or Gibson things because they are way over priced and a lot of the people who play them are assholes.

On the other hand I am a huge fan of cheap guitars (i.e. squier and epiphone) because a little time looking can yield some treasures.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 14, 2007)

I'll admit I have a couple of prejudices - Digitech could make the most awesome piece of gear ever invented, and I'd still be hesitant about buying it, because I've never liked anything of theirs.

I hate Fender's business practices and marketing campaign, but I still  a good Strat or Tele.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Nov 14, 2007)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Come to think of it I have an orange shirt too. It says "death row inmate... I've got nothing to lose". For got about that one.
> 
> Guitars? I had a burgundy Jackson for 10 years that I just recently painted flat black  So yea pretty much. My UV and ESP are black. I have a natural wood bass! I haven't painted my acoustic black yet
> 
> ...


thats gold just about sums it up for me


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 14, 2007)

cow 7 sig said:


> thats gold just about sums it up for me



Well it would seem that Gibson and Fender make the models like that for Collectors rather than players. A guitar doesn't have to be a custom shop relic to be playable on stage. All that other Heritage series crap is just for someone to own. The Studio series Les Pauls, and the normal American Strats and Teles that we see in the stores are for players. The other stuff is just wall dressing.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Nov 14, 2007)

cow 7 sig said:


> thats gold just about sums it up for me



having said that i own a 58 strat, a les paul and a lp jr


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 14, 2007)

cow 7 sig said:


> having said that i own a 58 strat, a les paul and a lp jr



'57 Strat Reissue, '74 Les Paul... (which I "relic-ed" myself!)


----------



## cow 7 sig (Nov 14, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> '57 Strat Reissue, '74 Les Paul... (which I "relic-ed" myself!)



very nice


----------



## sakeido (Nov 14, 2007)

Jeeze... some of the responses in this thread are going to make me hate black cabs because people with black cabs hate my orange cab. I'll take solace in knowing my cab sounds way better though.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Nov 14, 2007)

in response to some of the posts on here:

i would love an orange cab with black tolex.
those just look like pure class. an orange cab with orange tolex? probably not.

i like gold hardware, if its on the right guitar.
i also LOVES me some gaudy quilt maple tops.


my stupid reason for not liking a brand is:
if too many people have one, i wont have one.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 14, 2007)

sakeido said:


> Jeeze... some of the responses in this thread are going to make me hate black cabs because people with black cabs hate my orange cab. I'll take solace in knowing my cab sounds way better though.



I played my first Orange amp on 1979 when they came out here. It was a 120watt head(the kind with no writing, just symbols) through 2 4x12's. MAN that thing rocked!


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 14, 2007)

cow 7 sig said:


> very nice



Thanks. I will have to find all of my guitars and get a group shot. I guarantee it will be the weirdest amalgamation you have ever seen.


----------



## Chris (Nov 14, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I'll admit I have a couple of prejudices - Digitech could make the most awesome piece of gear ever invented, and I'd still be hesitant about buying it, because I've never liked anything of theirs.



FUCK YOU BITCH!


----------



## ibznorange (Nov 14, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Actually, I just remembered, I currently have been vowing to myself that I'll NEVER buy an ESP/LTD guitar because of their endorsement policy. Giving someone an endorsement despite them seriously not being able to play guitar and them not being a guitarist AND them never being seen with the guitar is just wrong.



ok. so i dont hate esp guitars for it, but i hate esp for it.
saw scary kids scaring kids (what a joke) opening at a local festival here.
oh. my. god.
but hey, they did better at guitar than their keyboardist did. casting spells on the audience and running around all king kong shit.
They really do suck at endorsing


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Nov 14, 2007)

oh, and pff at the carvin haters  

:eric doesn't have a quilt top though:


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 14, 2007)

Chris said:


> FUCK YOU BITCH!


 That should go along with KICK HIS FACE!!! as next emoticons and forum staple expressions.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 14, 2007)

Chris said:


> FUCK YOU BITCH!



 I expected something like that.


----------



## FoxZero (Nov 14, 2007)

I seriuously don't like the look of strat type bodies, which is the one and only reason I didn't get my semi-custom 747. One of the resons why I love BC Rich there looks are always so cool, not neccesarily metal, but the Mockinbird is just the coolest body design ever (to me). I also love the way their neck feel, not Ibby thin or Schector Girthy, and the string spacing is always just right for me (Ibbys are always too damn close!).

I just can't stand the look of strat, but I dig them more than Les Pauls. You see them soooo much! I could live with a soloist though.

I've also always hated Marshall cause so many people play them! Yet the ones I recently tried sound pretty damn good. I'd just want my own sound.

Also about that Spalwn thing, I was seriously considering getting one, now I changed my mind. I'm not supporting hardcore Christians, fuck Christianity I'd rather buy my amp from satanists or muslims (no offense to anyone I hate all religion equally, I was once a Christian boy myself).


----------



## Regor (Nov 14, 2007)

Regor said:


> A TriAmp costs $3k.



Well, apparently this comment got me 3 neg reps (Not that I give a flying rat's ass about eRep anyways). But I'm just trying to figure out how my comment warranted:

-how fuckin ghey. sounds like shit too. BOOOO! 
-dont be a wanker 
-you say the dumbest shti (yes, they wrote shti, not me)

My point behind this comment was that good/great tone can absolutely come from expensive amps. Because IMO, the TriAmp has great tone and it costs a lot. So how that makes me a ghey wanker who says the dumbest shit... is beyond me


----------



## FoxZero (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah, I don't see the point in that either.

The amps I want are between $2-4000 just because I want four channels (or should I say need lol). I like to dial in a different crunch, clean, rhythm, and lead sound, so I gotta pay more to do that.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 14, 2007)

Regor said:


> My point behind this comment was that good/great tone can absolutely come from expensive amps. Because IMO, the TriAmp has great tone and it costs a lot. So how that makes me a ghey wanker who says the dumbest shit... is beyond me



No one's arguing that it DOESNT come from expensive amps. There's great amps that dont cost a lot though. the point was you _dont_ need to spend 3k to get a good tone. I mean, you can get most mesa's for between 1-2 grand.


----------



## Regor (Nov 14, 2007)

I got the impression from Bob's post that he thinks good gear doesn't help your ability as a musician. Personally I think better (more expenisve) gear can absolutely help your tone, skillz, etc. When I picked up my Jackson for the first time, it was the only guitar (at the time) that I ever played Call of Ktulu on perfectly without any problems. Which prompted me to but it instantly.

I've noticed a trend... good gear may not be indicative of good or bad players... but crappy gear is indicative of crappy players.

So I think that expensive gear may not 'grant' skillz and tone... I do certainly think it can help a lot.


----------



## FoxZero (Nov 14, 2007)

I kind off agree, I started playing a hell of a lot more guitar since I got my first seven, almost everyday (time doesn't always allow), before I was kinda dominated by my sixstring bass and I was bored with the tone of my sixstring mockingbird.

But right now I'm not playing much bass cause I hate my amp.


----------



## Regor (Nov 14, 2007)

FoxZero said:


> But right now I'm not playing much bass cause I hate my amp.



And I'd be willing to bet... that if you bought a more expensive amp than the one you have now, that 'sounds' better, you'd play it more wouldn't you?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 14, 2007)

Regor said:


> I got the impression from Bob's post that he thinks good gear doesn't help your ability as a musician.


That's a blatant distortion of what I was saying. 


I've seen far too many people who seem to think dropping loads of cash on gear is the SOLUTION to skill, aptitude, and good sound, in regards to music. My point is that all the money in the world won't replace -

1. Time
2. Talent
3. A good ear.

I've been able to sound and play decent through everything under the sun, good, bad, and indifferent, for 15 years. Of course nice gear is a plus. But some great albums have been made on some stuff others may think is beneath their dignity. 


This attitude that if you didn't spend multi-thousands of $$ on 'gear' means you suck is ricokulous. I have expensive shit, I have middle of the road shit, I have cheap shit. But *I* am the chain that links it together in a pleasing manner.


----------



## Regor (Nov 14, 2007)

AHHHH!!! I see said the blind man to his deaf dog...

my apologies! I misunderstood you. And I agree. Good gear is not a substitute for ability.


----------



## FoxZero (Nov 14, 2007)

Absolutely, but at the same time I've come across a Peavey amp that costs a tiny bit more that sounds loads better (but still not fantastic). I'm sure I'd play a hellava lot more if I got the bass pack for my POD which costs half as much as my Behringer bass amp.

In the end if investing more money into a better with a better tone costs more money, I'd be willing to pay that, simply for the sake that knowing that I have a tone I'm happy with I'd play a lot more a basically become a better player because of it.


----------



## Regor (Nov 14, 2007)

FoxZero said:


> In the end if investing more money into a better *amp* with a better tone costs more money, I'd be willing to pay that, simply for the sake that knowing that I have a tone I'm happy with I'd play a lot more a basically become a better player because of it.



Couldn't have said it any better


----------



## Ojinomoto (Nov 14, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> But as someone mentioned, it's all in the fingers,* and with the older amps, they hide a lot less*, hence it'll only sound good if you are good, it won't make you sound better, in a lot of cases as they are so dry, it makes people sound worse.




How so? I've never heard anyone mention this before.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 14, 2007)

Argument Killer- Krank. more money. shitty tone. 

I think once you get beyond a point, you get diminishing returns, so to speak.


----------



## swedenuck (Nov 14, 2007)

Ojinomoto said:


> How so? I've never heard anyone mention this before.



In reality, because of increased saturation levels found in modern amplifiers, it's much easier to not be able to hear a few flaws in a players work. While with older amplifiers (pre 80) the distortion and compression values weren't quite so substantial, therefore the only thing you got coming out of the amp was exactly what was being played. That being said though, modern players who are truly capable of great playing could be using an Metalzone into a pig nose amps and still get it to sound decent because of their skill level.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Nov 14, 2007)

newamerikangospel said:


> So you also would never own anything that says "Made for the most evil sounds ever. A tribute to satan" either, correct?





> nothing says that dude, grow up (even if it did its tongue-in-cheek)



I lost track of this thread, but I am dumb founded as to this? I was asking a question as to whether or not someone would buy something that is labeled "satanic" since they wouldn't buy something from a company that is "christian"?

This would tie into my dislikes, gear that is branded evil. What is satanic music? Satriani's "flying in a blue dream" has gain applied, but is far from "evil". Some pre world war acoustic blues talks about the "selling of souls" and the "devil coming to get my soul" type thing. Not to mention the fact that ever peice of equipment I have ever seen advertised as "evil" tends to sound like ass and have an uncontrollable gain stage. 

When I purchase something from a business, I expect professionalism. I dont care what you beleive in or the lack thereof, I purchase based on tone. So if you were satanic, I would buy something if I liked it. If you were christian, I would still buy it. I will not display icons of any faith on my gear for the simple fact that I do not and will not push my beleive on ANYONE. If you want to ask me about my faith/beleive, ask me, but I am not down with some telling me how wrong I am with what I beleive, so I wont do it to someone else.

And neither this post or the other were made with any inflection of anger or any emotion. Just my dislike of religion based sides being drawn.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 14, 2007)

newamerikangospel said:


> I lost track of this thread, but I am dumb founded as to this? I was asking a question as to whether or not someone would buy something that is labeled "satanic" since they wouldn't buy something from a company that is "christian"?


Yes. Yes i would. 




newamerikangospel said:


> What is satanic music?


Music written discussing issues pertaining to Satan? 


To get back to what you said, the thing that irks me about Splawn is not that they're christian (Believe what you want, i dont care either way...), but that they're talking about how you're getting good customer service because of jesus, and suggesting i should read the bible. That, to me _is_ a bit unprofessional.


----------



## FoxZero (Nov 14, 2007)

Ken sums it up good. I have the same problem. People religious views shouldn't be brought into business practices at all, unless you're selling christian themed amps, but that's not the point.


Perhaps my anger comes from being picked on for being an atheist? I'm cool with anyones views, but don't tell me to read a bible cause then I won't like you or buy your products


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Nov 14, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> To get back to what you said, the thing that irks me about Splawn is not that they're christian (Believe what you want, i dont care either way...), but that they're talking about how you're getting good customer service because of jesus, and suggesting i should read the bible. That, to me _is_ a bit unprofessional.



that's pretty much it


----------



## Ojinomoto (Nov 15, 2007)

MMMkay...

Back on topic  so this doesn't get out of hand.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 15, 2007)

Ojinomoto said:


> How so? I've never heard anyone mention this before.


I used to own (and regret selling it really badly) a marshall super 100w lead head from the late 60's, to play that thing on it's own, well, you hear everything, every mispick, and there's no reverb, no delay, just what goes in. Plus you really do need to dig in to the strings to get good tone out of it. Amazing amp, would do AC/DC at the drop of a hat and was stupidly loud. I know why people covet them so much, but you have to be a very good player to really make them sound amazing, if you're a crap player then you will need to hide behind effects.



swedenuck said:


> In reality, because of increased saturation levels found in modern amplifiers, it's much easier to not be able to hear a few flaws in a players work. While with older amplifiers (pre 80) the distortion and compression values weren't quite so substantial, therefore the only thing you got coming out of the amp was exactly what was being played. That being said though, modern players who are truly capable of great playing could be using an Metalzone into a pig nose amps and still get it to sound decent because of their skill level.



Actually, this is better than how I put it !


----------



## Drew (Nov 15, 2007)

Regor said:


> My point behind this comment was that good/great tone can absolutely come from expensive amps. Because IMO, the TriAmp has great tone and it costs a lot. So how that makes me a ghey wanker who says the dumbest shit... is beyond me



I actually missed that comment when I first read this thread, Roger, but really I can't fault the guys who left you negative rep based on that. 

No one's denying that good tone CAN come from expensive amps. Rather, you're saying that good tone HAS to cost a lot. And I quote: 



Regor said:


> The Dark Wolf said:
> 
> 
> > *How people think money=tone*/good taste/skill.
> ...



Just because one amp you like the sound of costs a lot of money doesn't mean that it's true that money=tone, that the more you spend the better your sound is. I've heard guys play through cheap setups who sound awesome, and very expensive ones who sound like shit. 

I'm really not surprised that comment pissed a lot of people off. 

Edit - fuck, Satriani cut the lead on "The Power Cosmic 2000 Part I" with a Zoom direct into his computer, and it sounds fuckin' seriosuly cool. That's like a $100 processer.


----------



## WillingWell (Nov 15, 2007)

I wholeheartedly believe gear can improve as well as mask your true skill. Look at all the famous crappy guitar players. A few delay units and assloads of gain will hide anybody's mistakes. However, ever since I got my OLP which is deceivingly close to an EBMM (I swurr, it's so close it's crazy) has really let me play better, I feel. When you have the technique and a guitar that's just amazingly well made and easy to play, you're a lot loss inhibited and you don't have to fight the guitar.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 15, 2007)

Regor said:


> And I'd be willing to bet... that if you bought a more expensive amp than the one you have now, that 'sounds' better, you'd play it more wouldn't you?



A lot of money != good tone. The Marshall Mode 4 is a really good example of that. 

On the other end of the spectrum there are a lot of great amps that are affordable.


----------



## Groff (Nov 15, 2007)

WillingWell said:


> I wholeheartedly believe gear can improve as well as mask your true skill. Look at all the famous crappy guitar players. A few delay units and assloads of gain will hide anybody's mistakes. However, ever since I got my OLP which is deceivingly close to an EBMM (I swurr, it's so close it's crazy) has really let me play better, I feel. When you have the technique and a guitar that's just amazingly well made and easy to play, you're a lot loss inhibited and you don't have to fight the guitar.



Well, a guitar is diffrent than say, an amp. There was things that I could rip on my Jackson that I couldn't on my Gibson. But amps... Nah, at best, getting a new shiny amp WILL in fact give you some inspiration to play, and sometimes you're so excited you *think* you're playing better.

To bring this topic back:

I don't like playing Fenders because of Squire. Stupid reason, because whenever I DO see a nice 3-tone burst strat, and I actually pick it up, I LOVE it! But when I look at them, they just LOOK cheap, but only because I think of them as having Squire quality, which I can't seem to shake no matter how good the tone and playability is.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 15, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> I don't like playing Fenders because of Squire. Stupid reason, because whenever I DO see a nice 3-tone burst strat, and I actually pick it up, I LOVE it! But when I look at them, they just LOOK cheap, but only because I think of them as having Squire quality, which I can't seem to shake no matter how good the tone and playability is.



I'm the same way with the framus, though i've never played one. I'm sure they play GREAT. especially with those specs, but to me, every framus i've ever seen looks like a cheap chinese guitar that you see on ebay for a 50$ buy it now and 200$ shipping.


----------



## Regor (Nov 15, 2007)

Drew said:


> No one's denying that good tone CAN come from expensive amps. Rather, you're saying that good tone HAS to cost a lot.



Nah, I'm saying you get what you pay for.



> I've heard guys play through cheap setups who sound awesome, and very expensive ones who sound like shit.



I personally have NEVER heard good tone come from someone playing cheap setups. Ever.


----------



## Rick (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm not sure that I really have one. Maybe someone makes really horrible looking guitars (to me, anyway) or the tone sucks but that's really about it.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 15, 2007)

Regor said:


> Nah, I'm saying you get what you pay for.
> 
> 
> 
> I personally have NEVER heard good tone come from someone playing cheap setups. Ever.



Well... 5150s are cheap and are the mainstay of a whole genre of metal. Bulb records on a PodXT and the general consensus seems to be he has good tone, and those things are like $200. Porcupine Tree albums have been recorded with PodXTs, music has been recorded on $100 pawn shop acoustics that sound good... I think I'm going to have to disagree with you here, 100%


----------



## Regor (Nov 16, 2007)

sakeido said:


> Well... 5150s are cheap and are the mainstay of a whole genre of metal. Bulb records on a PodXT and the general consensus seems to be he has good tone, and those things are like $200. Porcupine Tree albums have been recorded with PodXTs, music has been recorded on $100 pawn shop acoustics that sound good... I think I'm going to have to disagree with you here, 100%



All I have to say is: "Beauty is in the Eye of the Beholder"


----------



## ibznorange (Nov 16, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I'm the same way with the framus, though i've never played one. I'm sure they play GREAT. especially with those specs, but to me, every framus i've ever seen looks like a cheap chinese guitar that you see on ebay for a 50$ buy it now and 200$ shipping.



ever seen a framus in person?
they are soooo precise. they look flawless. they play that way too.
but to each their own

and i have heard good tone come from a cheap rig on several occasions, but the guys doing it were artists, not just at playing guitar, but at working an amp. You can greatly affect tone with playing, look how many sounds you can get out of an acoustic, playing the same notes. it goes for electric too, just other things also contribute. Clearly a good amp helps, i will grant that. not necessary, but almost.

And good gear can help playing. When my brother started letting me use his super tweaked out RG350 (upgraded with a lo pro, evo, Super 2, fasttrack, refret etc) and his amp ( a nice rivera) my playing leapt forward like you wouldnt believe. Alot of it was how i felt about it. My tone sounded better, so i wasnt sitting there going fuck fuck fuck all the time thinking i sucked. That let me get the confidence needed to try harder and harder, thereby advancing my skill. While the amp and guitar didnt directly make me a better player, they really helped me along the way, mentally more than anything


----------



## jjjsssxxx (Nov 16, 2007)

Years ago I bought a Boss Super Chorus instead of the Flanger that I wanted because the Flanger was pink. Obviously I didn't get th e sound that I actually wanted. Oh well, I was like 16.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 16, 2007)

I'd just like to say that I think the "tone is all in the fingers" thing is laughable. No, it's REALLY not. Its a major factor, just like pickups, amps, strings, etc. It's all an equal factor. Theres some pickups/amps that no matter how good you play, its going to sound like shit no matter what. There are cabs (cough Crate) that will suck the tone and playability out of any head, whether its a cheap solid-state or a $3000 Diezel/VHT.

Everyone should just relax and lose the 'tone is in the fingers' cliche once and for all. Some amps/pickups/etc just flat out DOESNT GET THE JOB DONE. There are several key variables to good tone, technique is a huge one, but not the only one. If Vai or Satriani played through the Crate my buddy has, they'd sound like pure ass too.

I also agree about the "diminishing returns" on amps that are expensive. While it's true you can get great tone from cheaper amps like Peaveys or Marshalls, and while it's true some uber expensive amps are overrated and overpriced, there ARE some amps that do go above and beyond and are worth the price. It's like, yeah there's a lot of awesome mid-priced guitars (Ibanez, Jackson COW, LTDs, etc), but few would argue that a custom shop Jackson or whatever isn't on a whole other level.

It just comes down to if the extra cost is worth it since there are good options for way less.


----------



## WillingWell (Nov 16, 2007)

I think you're taking the saying wrong. You can get a tone pretty fargin' close to an artist by duplicating their setup or coming close to doing so, but you're never going to sound like them because their sound does come from their fingers, like it does for any guitarist. 

Sure, Vai or Satch might sound like ass through a Crate (look at the video of Vai jamming with Korn), but they're still going to sound just like Vai or Satch, respectively. I always defined a guitarist as virtuoso if you could tell who it was after hearing only two notes, and I think that supports the whole "fingers" thing completely.


----------



## FoxZero (Nov 16, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I'd just like to say that I think the "tone is all in the fingers" thing is laughable. No, it's REALLY not. Its a major factor, just like pickups, amps, strings, etc. It's all an equal factor. Theres some pickups/amps that no matter how good you play, its going to sound like shit no matter what. There are cabs (cough Crate) that will suck the tone and playability out of any head, whether its a cheap solid-state or a $3000 Diezel/VHT.
> 
> Everyone should just relax and lose the 'tone is in the fingers' cliche once and for all. Some amps/pickups/etc just flat out DOESNT GET THE JOB DONE. There are several key variables to good tone, technique is a huge one, but not the only one. If Vai or Satriani played through the Crate my buddy has, they'd sound like pure ass too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 16, 2007)

Regor said:


> I personally have NEVER heard good tone come from someone playing cheap setups. Ever.



Thats about as loaded as saying you've never heard someone with expensive gear with bad tone.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 16, 2007)

WillingWell said:


> I think you're taking the saying wrong. You can get a tone pretty fargin' close to an artist by duplicating their setup or coming close to doing so, but you're never going to sound like them because their sound does come from their fingers, like it does for any guitarist.
> 
> Sure, Vai or Satch might sound like ass through a Crate (look at the video of Vai jamming with Korn), but they're still going to sound just like Vai or Satch, respectively. I always defined a guitarist as virtuoso if you could tell who it was after hearing only two notes, and I think that supports the whole "fingers" thing completely.



Two seperate issues. I'm talking about tone, not style.


----------



## Ojinomoto (Nov 17, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I used to own (and regret selling it really badly) a marshall super 100w lead head from the late 60's, to play that thing on it's own, well, you hear everything, every mispick, and there's no reverb, no delay, just what goes in. Plus you really do need to dig in to the strings to get good tone out of it. Amazing amp, would do AC/DC at the drop of a hat and was stupidly loud. I know why people covet them so much, but you have to be a very good player to really make them sound amazing, if you're a crap player then you will need to hide behind effects.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this is better than how I put it !



So compared to the "sound of today," would an older amp stand up to the tone/gain/sound demand that people are looking for today?


----------



## maliciousteve (Nov 17, 2007)

*Gibson SG's. Because I see so many 'emocore' kids using them so it really puts me off liking them. They play ok any way (except the balance is terrible) but just because of these posers I don't like it.

*Fender Telecasters. I've never played an uncomfortable Tele or played one that sounds terrible. But again, because of the Emo kids and Indie bands I see using them. I'm put off.

*Orange heads. They probably sound really cool, but because I see so many Indie bands playing them, I don't want to know. Plus they're bright Orange  

*Dean Razorbacks or ML's. Because Dime used them. I think that if I have one, people might think I'm trying to be like him. But they look pretty cool and they ones I've had have played really nice.


----------



## nikt (Nov 17, 2007)

I love trying new gear. If I can I'm spending more time that I wanted in the shop checking some new stuff. I don't care what company produced it, as far it suits me and it's well made.

but

I have a big stop sign for luthier jobs to order. I just don't trust them. Buying a guitar for 2-3k $ and then having problems with it is just something beyond me. 

RAN and Mayones guitars. for fake sake they are polish brands not frigin ESP or Gibson, why they charge so much for their products?? And hate mayo with passion for their customers service

I don't like marshalls ,I don't like their sound and really don't like new Ibanez guitars


----------



## ElRay (Dec 15, 2007)

newamerikangospel said:


> I was asking a question as to whether or not someone would buy something that is labeled "satanic" since they wouldn't buy something from a company that is "christian"?


I don't know if that was WarriorOfMetal's original intent, but that's not how I read it/would react to the statement. I like TundraMan's guitars -- Complete with his "Cheesebelly" cut-outs (personally, alcohol's a no-no) and his refusal to do certain designs because of his religious beliefs. I do have a problem with the original Splawn quote.


newamerikangospel said:


> So you also would never own anything that says "Made for the most evil sounds ever. A tribute to satan" either, correct?


Nice strawman argument. Regarding the actual quote, that would be fine, because they're not self-denigrating and supplanting their thoughts, design, effort, etc. by claiming it wasn't them, it was some omnipotent invisible buddy that created the product. If it said, "Conceived, created, designed by Satan and executed by my hands through his will.", I'd disdain it too.

On the flipside, if the religious sentiment was more along the lines of: "Conceived, designed and built by ME, to exult and praise [insert your favorite omnipotent invisible buddy].", I'd have no problem.

Ray


----------



## newamerikangospel (Dec 15, 2007)

I guess im a crusader for equality. If someone wouldn't buy an amp from a christian company, why would they buy a satanic amp (baring religious icons that they dont want to parade around). I wouldn't buy an amp with a baphomet on it, but I also wouldn't buy an amp with a cross on it. 

But it was a simple question not intended to invoke any animosity (not saying there was, just I wasn't intending any bad feelings/drama)


----------



## FoxZero (Dec 15, 2007)

I think Metal Ken hit the nail on the head if you have read his posts. They say they have good customer service cause of their belief in Jesus, and then they post parts of the bible that you should read. I agree that that isn't very professional and in part it makes me not want to deal with them, but I probably would if they had my tone.

I like like some satanic shit cause it looks cool, yet it has no real part in my beliefs and it would never be a factor in whether or not I would buy a piece of gear.

If I bought an amp with a cross on it I could always turn it upside down.


----------



## CrashRG (Dec 15, 2007)

i realize this is an older post recently brought back to life, but why all the bashing on Gibson that I've read? are they really that bad of a company? I just got a Gibson faded SG from a buddy of mine, and its one of the nicest playing guitars I've owned in a long time, and I dont recall ever playing a "bad" Gibson in the past, so why all the hate?


----------



## FoxZero (Dec 15, 2007)

I think it's cause a lot of emo kids play em I guess. I just don't like the look and feel of em.

I hate em, cause they're fuckin over priced. I'd rather get a custom


----------



## Despised_0515 (Dec 15, 2007)

CRATE: Cant Really Afford The Equipment, CRATE.

anything that is just a company that i THINK IN MY OPINION is "cheap", i will refuse to buy

the end.


----------



## FoxZero (Dec 15, 2007)

VicerExciser said:


> CRATE: Cant Really Afford The Equipment, CRATE.
> 
> anything that is just a company that i THINK IN MY OPINION is "cheap", i will refuse to buy
> 
> the end.



I totally agree with you. I didn't mention cause I think it's everyone's mentallity towards Crate. I'd rather buy another Behringer!

Oh yeah I feel the same way about Nady. They're dirt cheap and cheaply made. If you mange to find a ggod tone out of their equipment, they'll probably fail you right then. I recently gave away one of my Nady mics


----------



## CrashRG (Dec 15, 2007)

Personally, I just think its kinda stupid to label equipment, etc. because of a certain trend in music. I'm not bashing on you in anyway at all, to each his own of course. I realize companies lower their quality on certain items to achieve that almighty dollar, but look hard enough (or not hard at all in some cases) and you can see that any and every company does this, sadly.

Yeah, lots of "emo" kids use SG's for example, but I just like to think that some of the darkest music ever was created on an SG (SABBATH!!!!!!!!!   )

I wonder if Emo kids are like "I just get turned off by Ibanez guitars because all those metal head and shredder guys use them"


----------



## FoxZero (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey BC Rich makes a lot of shit guitars (bronze Warlock anybody), and that's my favorite brand. I'm just not too down with the look of Gibsons', a little overused and that's not my taste.

I totally agree with you, but Gibsons just aren't my taste (plus do they even make 7 strings).

But a company that generally makes crap like Crate is ok to hate right?


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 15, 2007)

CrashRG said:


> I realize companies lower their quality on certain items to achieve that almighty dollar, but look hard enough (or not hard at all in some cases) and you can see that any and every company does this, sadly.



Well, that'd be one thing if crate sold higher quality amps. BUt they really dont have anything beyond the Blue Voodoo that looks remotely appealing.


----------



## CrashRG (Dec 15, 2007)

I used crate all the way up till 2002, and I traded my GFX1200 half stack for a down payment on a brand new Peavey XXL head, and Peavey Valveking cab, and i havent looked back since. I used to think Crate Blue Voodoo tube heads were absolute tits, till the last band i was in, I was actually drowning out the other guitar player (who was using a 120 blue voodoo, new tubes, fresh re-bias and all) with my 100 watt solid state Peavey.

Crate is worthy of the hating.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 15, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Well, that'd be one thing if crate sold higher quality amps. BUt they really dont have anything beyond the Blue Voodoo that looks remotely appealing.



Bareknuckle = No compromise for the weak yanks and their weak dollar.

Blackmachine = No compromise for the weak yanks and their weak dollar.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 15, 2007)

Stitch said:


> Bareknuckle = No compromise for the weak yanks and their weak dollar.
> 
> Blackmachine = No compromise for the weak yanks and their weak dollar.



They also happen to make a good product ;p


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 15, 2007)

emgs own bareknuckles
and fuck them black machines, all i need is my ibby S series


----------



## Stitch (Dec 15, 2007)

You've never tried either, therefore your opinion = teh suxz0rz.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 17, 2007)

I thought dimebag was fairly good from when I first heard him in 2000. I think his death ruins what he wanted as a musician, and endorses gear that he never really used. I loved his tone on CFH, and he used what, randalls and washburns on that cd? He is elevated to this 'guitar god/cult status' now that I dont think he ever considered himself to be nor wanted to be considered.

My friend's dad has both an old 60's Marshall and the 69' Gibson Custom shop.

And I would prefer my J custom and a regular JCM 2000 over both of them every day. Nothing special about the tone, etc. Another buddy has an LP standard with pearly gates and a little marshall tube combo (with a vintage 30 in it). And that tone blows the LP custom away by miles. I never liked strats, I never liked the horns, or the trem, or the stock pickups, or the knob placement, or their look, or the people who use them nowadays...



swedenuck said:


> In reality, because of increased saturation levels found in modern amplifiers, it's much easier to not be able to hear a few flaws in a players work. While with older amplifiers (pre 80) the distortion and compression values weren't quite so substantial, therefore the only thing you got coming out of the amp was exactly what was being played. That being said though, modern players who are truly capable of great playing could be using an Metalzone into a pig nose amps and still get it to sound decent because of their skill level.



on one hand, my 80's tube fender will hide NOTHING when the gain is cranked. on the other hand, on clean it hides everything. with that said, ultra-high-gain amps + compression will not make you sound like a god if you do not. 

for the record, I'm not a huge fan of using old shit cause its old.


----------



## El Caco (Dec 17, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> I thought dimebag was fairly good from when I first heard him in 2000. I think his death ruins what he wanted as a musician, and endorses gear that he never really used. I loved his tone on CFH, and he used what, randalls and washburns on that cd? He is elevated to this 'guitar god/cult status' now that I dont think he ever considered himself to be nor wanted to be considered.


I thought of Von Dutch as I read that. It pisses me of that his name is now used to endorse something he was so strongly opposed to when he was alive.


guitarplayerone said:


> for the record, I'm not a huge fan of using old shit cause its old.


----------



## Leon (Dec 17, 2007)

when i saw the Sovtek Mig 100H sitting in the back of the music store, i thought, "that must sound good." turns out it was partially fucked up. i decided to score it, because, "it's fucking made in Russia!"

all fixed up, it now decimates democracies


----------



## shadowgenesis (Dec 17, 2007)

Jongpil Yun said:


> Gibson. Everybody has a god damned overpriced Les Paul or SG. Please at least do a LITTLE R&D... there are still improvements to be made, you guys. Be innovators.
> 
> Fender's sig series. Ridiculous. Fender's replica guitars where they beat the shit out of it and charge you extra money for it. I can put cigarette burns and dents in it myself, thank you very much.
> 
> ...



a man after my own heart (even though i HAVE a carvin with a quilt. i know what you mean.)



CrashRG said:


> i realize this is an older post recently brought back to life, but why all the bashing on Gibson that I've read? are they really that bad of a company? I just got a Gibson faded SG from a buddy of mine, and its one of the nicest playing guitars I've owned in a long time, and I dont recall ever playing a "bad" Gibson in the past, so why all the hate?



i think it's cuz Gibson could sell a guitar for 3 thousand dollars MUCH more easily than MusicMan, despite the fact that at a price tag like that, you'd likely be getting a better product going with MusicMan. It's not that they're bad guitars, it's that they're overrated and ride the wave of their own past success, instead of being successful by breaking new ground and trying new things (we'll see a Gibson 8 string in like 15 years *IF* 8 strings reach a pretty broad level of mainstream popularity). ya know what i mean?

i won't lie. i know plenty of bands that have used gibsons or do now that have a great sound and i totally respect those guitarists.. And i may own one some day when i have cash to throw around... But i dunno. They're just not all their legacy is stacked up to be.

oh. and i will probably get RIPPED for this.

but i essentially hate all gear that has that "metal" image stuck to it cept Mesas. LTD/ESP, BC Rich, EMG, Jackson, Charvel (I think... Not TOO familiar with these guys), Dean... i'm surely missing a few. 
personally i'm not a fan of RGs either. And i've come to HATE floyd rose
yarr....

i dunno. I definitely can't bring myself to buy a guitar that i don't think looks good. I like a broad range of styles and types of guitars... but if i don't like the style of a guitar, i won't bother checking it out, regardless of specs. I mean there's a certain level of emotional attachment you gotta have to your instrument and i can't have that with something that i don't like to look at.


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Dec 17, 2007)

> Dimebag Signature gear. The amount of signature equipment put out by Dean and Krank, post-death, is insulting. They STILL use his name and likeness for their products, ESPECIALLY Dean. Dean keeps putting out NEW guitars that Dime never played. It's sickening.



first off they are selling his SIGNATURE AMP!!
and second Dimebag was working with dean guitars to create a new model for him, the razorback, which is the only new model that came out since, but he didn't live long enough to see his creation come to life, so dean decided to produce it anyways as a TRIBUTE as well as most of the other limited paint jobs they had on guitars after his death were tributes

and how could them using his name possibly be insulting?? he was one of the greatest guitarists in the history of metal, for the companies that endorsed like krank and dean him to just drop his name and forget that he ever lived would be insulting to him and his family


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 17, 2007)

psychoticsnoman said:


> first off they are selling his SIGNATURE AMP!!



because the tone that most people associate with pantera and dimebag was not produced by Kranks. He only used them for a very short period of time before his death. Additionally, I dont think too many on this board have experienced this firsthand, but im sure that 'designing a guitar' and 'holding a production model guitar off the shelf and liking it' are two entirely different worlds


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2007)

Dimebag Razorback bass guitar... it's pretty much self explainitory; plus, I'm sure it's already been gone over.


----------



## Ojinomoto (Dec 18, 2007)

s7eve said:


> I thought of Von Dutch as I read that. It pisses me of that his name is now used to endorse something he was so strongly opposed to when he was alive.




What? Did I miss something?


----------



## El Caco (Dec 18, 2007)

Ojinomoto said:


> What? Did I miss something?



Kenny Howard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There is not a lot of detail there. Von Dutch was against being famous, did not support or buy brand names, made his own clothes as well as most of what he owned, he believed in only taking what you need. After he died his family sold his name and trademark flying eyeball and now we have Von Dutch the fashion label.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Dec 18, 2007)

Peavey took 14 months to fix my cab... and they didn't even fix it, the only reason something got done was coz i started screaming at the store's area manager.

oh yeh, did i mention Peavey's customer service is lacklustre?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 20, 2007)

1) I fucking hate fenders..multiple reasons, I just fucking hate them. Too basic, too many dumb colors and they remind me of men in their 50's slowly dying inside and playing songs no one gives a shit about while their wife yells at them to take the kids to Chuck E. Cheese's.
2)I usually hate "normal" shaped guitars. I like a weird shapes within reason and if the sound is good. (Higher end BC Rich, Moser, Monson, etc) In my personal opinion guitars should reflect the personality of the player, and having what everyone is having because it's conventional doesn't do much.
3)I won't buy an amp unless it has 3 channels even if I'll primarily just use 2. 20 years from now I just might want that unused channel..I want that option.
4)The amp HAS to be black, other colors are stupid. I'm not a goddamn rainbow.
5)I usually don't like anything stock and I have to customize it to be happy. So I'm never 100% satisfied with any brand until I make it better.
6)Mesa Triple Rectos....can't stand them, never could. I can't even stand things that sound like it (Yet I own a XXX and JSX..it's all about the EQ). They remind me of moronic kids who aren't really into guitar, but it's the new fad and their idiotic parents have the cash. And I'm sure other brands might be this way, but I have NEVER in my life seen gear that sold for list price. Mesa sells for list price (more actually once you add tax) for it's shit instead of knocking a couple hundred off like everyone else. Why? Because you'll pay for it.
7) I hate signature series (Except for the JSX, which I had to mod tone and looks wise until it's no longer a JSX). Stop trying to be "him" and be you, you no identity having condom spill.
8)And who the fuck ever decided everything "high end" needed a goddamn tremolo? Companies like BC Rich make their better axes standard with the things and if I want something without a tremolo I have to take a step down to some entry level shit. Gimme a goddamn string thru
9)I no longer care for ESP because compared to their Japanese counterpart, the Americans get jack shit..the same dumb ass models in a million colors as if that somehow gives variety. And STUPID ass signature models which cost close to double regular production models with the same if not more features (Check out the Wayne Static EX)
10)And last but not least..the Marshall 1960A cab. UTTER SHIT. The price is astronomical for a goddamn box with speakers and wheels and the sound transforms every amp you pair it with into garbage. "The broken in ones are great" you say? For all the goddamn money they charge they should break it in for you, and offer a couple BJ's to sweeten the deal. And still I wouldn't take it.
    
Shew! I feel better now...what was the topic again?


----------



## Ojinomoto (Dec 20, 2007)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> 1) I fucking hate fenders..multiple reasons, I just fucking hate them. Too basic, too many dumb colors and they remind me of men in their 50's slowly dying inside and playing songs no one gives a shit about while their wife yells at them to take the kids to Chuck E. Cheese's.



 I said the same thing on a bass forum (where I got this thread idea) and I got ripped to shreds! They even removed my post! NICE that someone else thinks the same thing. +Rep


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow....that Von Dutch thing disgusts me...

I always wondered where it came from, the clothing is everywhere now.


----------



## Ojinomoto (Dec 20, 2007)

^Sounds like America...


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 20, 2007)

Erm.....wow Drakkar....you said alot there...  

I disagree with almost everything you just said


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 20, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Wow....that Von Dutch thing disgusts me...
> 
> I always wondered where it came from, the clothing is everywhere now.



Same here. THe first time i heard it of it was Anna Nicole Smith plastering it all over herself. I thought she made it up. Or was somehow invovled in its creation.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 20, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Erm.....wow Drakkar....you said alot there...
> 
> I disagree with almost everything you just said



I'm sure a lot of people will. I never seem to have the most favored opinions regarding any topic. To each their own..I enjoy being the weirdo


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 20, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Same here. THe first time i heard it of it was Anna Nicole Smith plastering it all over herself. I thought she made it up. Or was somehow invovled in its creation.



I bet he is doing pained somersaults in his grave right now...it's like....using Bill Hicks image to popularise George Bush....


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 20, 2007)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'm sure a lot of people will. I never seem to have the most favored opinions regarding any topic. To each their own..I enjoy being the weirdo



 opinions.

What stuff do you like?  I can see you like B.C. Rich stuff.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 20, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I can see you like B.C. Rich stuff.



Which oddly enough, i think almost all of it except the iron bird, stealth and assassin look REALLY corny and should be worn by guys in Motley Crue cover bands.


----------



## JBroll (Dec 20, 2007)

The Beast looks pretty cool, and I wouldn't mind an Ignitor.

Jeff


----------



## Rick (Dec 20, 2007)

What's my reason? 

Because Dino doesn't use it. 

Totally kidding.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 20, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Which oddly enough, i think almost all of it except the iron bird, stealth and assassin look REALLY corny and should be worn by guys in Motley Crue cover bands.



I just hate the "vibe" of those guitars...never liked the looks feel or sound


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 20, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I just hate the "vibe" of those guitars...never liked the looks feel or sound



There's another side of it, too. I've never really played one i've dug. Im sure they're good guitars, but, eh. Not my thing.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 20, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> opinions.
> 
> What stuff do you like?  I can see you like B.C. Rich stuff.



Wow..here we go

I can't say I'm a fan of B.C. Rich..their customer service is miserable and I don't like most of their models. The Draco however in my opinion is the best thing they've ever done.

I love the Peavey JSX and XXX. I'm not happy with anything else and I've tried everything short of the boutique stuff that stores around here don't carry.

I really like those Behringer cabs with the Jensens. My guitarist has a marshall cab and I was so glad I went the "cheap" route and bought the behringer that it's not even funny. I am experimenting with different speakers however. Not that I dislike the stock ones, but I just want to try other options.

I love EMG HZ 1's. I hate the active EMG's but those passives kick ass. ESPECIALLY with an afterburner

BBE Sonic maximizer= 

Despite my dislike for ESP, I do own an ESP FB-200 that's my baby. I had two but traded one for the Draco.

Believe it or not, I love the Epiphone Goth V. It's a surprisingly good guitar. I'd love a Gibson Goth V..but this one will keep me happy, especially since I modded it with satin black diamond plate, emg's, afterburner and black skull knobs

I could go on but I figured I'd just go with my current gear for now.
LET THE SCOFFING BEGIN!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 20, 2007)

Eh, I tend not to try and rip apart peoples opinions, but I'd personally be miserable with that rig. 

I love Mesa stuff...Schecter stuff, dislike the BBE (had it, used it for awhile, it fucked up the high frequencies, now it's in the "random shit" pile) I HATE EMGs....I much prefer SD passives...Fender Strats have magical powers. I prefer Single cut and non-rg strat style guitars....

We're polar opposites


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 20, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> dislike the BBE (had it, used it for awhile, it fucked up the high frequencies, now it's in the "random shit" pile)



Same here. To me, it was the "Bad gear Band-aid". The better equiptment i got, the less i used it.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 20, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Same here. To me, it was the "Bad gear Band-aid". The better equiptment i got, the less i used it.



My theory is it can make a cab that's not really what you want, sound like it might be what you want, but it still lacks...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 20, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> My theory is it can make a cab that's not really what you want, sound like it might be what you want, but it still lacks...



I'm considering replacing them with 10 band eq. I havent gone for it yet, but since I like to constantly tinker the 10 band would be my best shot. I love my BBE's, but even I know it's just a "dummy" eq for boosting lows and highs, but I like what it does.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 20, 2007)

That's basically what it does...I'd rather just buy a cab that has the tonal properties that I want. 

And I did 

What I disliked about the BBE was it made the highs sound harsh and processed.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 20, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> That's basically what it does...I'd rather just buy a cab that has the tonal properties that I want.
> 
> And I did
> 
> What I disliked about the BBE was it made the highs sound harsh and processed.



I definately see your point. The highs on the BBE can kill you. In a way it is sort of a temp. band aid. I originally bought it because of the rave reviews and wheras I see their point and I love the BBE, I think a 10 band will give me better control. Great if you know what you want and can use it for that, however it's not the end all be all solution to amps. And yes Zepp, we're opposites. Now we just need light sabers and we can handle this like men


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, at least we can agree on a supreme weapon of choice.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 20, 2007)

IF EQ is what you want to mess with, get a 31 band or a Parametric one or somethin'.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 20, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> IF EQ is what you want to mess with, get a 31 band or a Parametric one or somethin'.



A 31 band is just rigoddamndiculous. I'm happy with my tone pre eq. I just want to sculpt it a little more. 10 is more than enough. if you have to buy a 31 band eq..just buy a new amp


----------



## JBroll (Dec 20, 2007)

Why is having too many options a BAD thing? Seems pretty counterintuitive for a website dedicated to people who can't get enough strings, Engls, and ridiculous pictures in their stories of utterly useless events, I'd say.

Jeff


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 20, 2007)

JBroll said:


> Why is having too many options a BAD thing? Seems pretty counterintuitive for a website dedicated to people who can't get enough strings, Engls, and ridiculous pictures in their stories of utterly useless events, I'd say.
> 
> Jeff



Depends on what you're getting options for. There is such a thing as too much, even though I hate to say it.


----------



## JBroll (Dec 20, 2007)

Erm...

You know, if you don't want to use 21 bands... you can just not use them. You can't use 31 bands of a 10 band equalizer. Anyone who's ever left for a party with only a single rubber will back me up on this one: it is MUCH better to have too many than too little.

Jeff


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 20, 2007)

JBroll said:


> Erm...
> 
> You know, if you don't want to use 21 bands... you can just not use them. You can't use 31 bands of a 10 band equalizer. Anyone who's ever left for a party with only a single rubber will back me up on this one: it is MUCH better to have too many than too little.
> 
> Jeff



 Alright. You win on that one


----------



## JBroll (Dec 20, 2007)

Sweet fucking Satan, little redhead with an ass from the gods and she loved yanking me around by the hair. One rubber. Crisis was averted thanks to a very convenient convenience store (isn't it lovely how those work out?), but do you have any idea how much of a pain in the ass it is to stare at AN ENTIRE AISLE of rubbers and not have a clue which ones to go for... while having trouble walking back to the counter and then getting stuck driving across town while fighting off road head that would certainly kill everyone involved and some innocent bystanders? Seriously, pack extras. They're cheap, they're worth it, don't get caught in that same boat.

...

Erm...

...

So... yeah. 31-band EQ. Awesome.

Jeff


----------



## Ojinomoto (Dec 20, 2007)

^
Where the hell did that come from?


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, i dunno. If you're using a rack then there is NO reason NOT to have a 31 band EQ. if you're not using an effects rack, then it might just be easier to have a 10-11 band or whatever. But considering i got my old 31 band off ebay for 30$+shipping, why the fuck not?


----------



## Ojinomoto (Dec 20, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Well, i dunno. If you're using a rack then there is NO reason NOT to have a 31 band EQ. if you're not using an effects rack, then it might just be easier to have a 10-11 band or whatever. But considering i got my old 31 band off ebay for 30$+shipping, why the fuck not?



What frequency does a 31 go down and up to?


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 20, 2007)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> 1) I fucking hate fenders..multiple reasons, I just fucking hate them. Too basic, too many dumb colors and they remind me of men in their 50's slowly dying inside and playing songs no one gives a shit about while their wife yells at them to take the kids to Chuck E. Cheese's.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 20, 2007)

I actual agree with the EQ thing - I had a 31-band EQ at one point and it was such a chore setting everything the way I wanted it. Sometimes it is too much, and you want something a little more vague I guess.



JBroll said:


> Why is having too many options a BAD thing? Seems pretty counterintuitive for a website dedicated to people who can't get enough strings, Engls, and ridiculous pictures in their stories of utterly useless events, I'd say.
> 
> Jeff



Don't read my picstories then!


----------



## Cucciollo (Dec 20, 2007)

Hate plastic knobs,... My


----------



## FoxZero (Dec 20, 2007)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> 1) I fucking hate fenders..multiple reasons, I just fucking hate them. Too basic, too many dumb colors and they remind me of men in their 50's slowly dying inside and playing songs no one gives a shit about while their wife yells at them to take the kids to Chuck E. Cheese's.
> 2)I usually hate "normal" shaped guitars. I like a weird shapes within reason and if the sound is good. (Higher end BC Rich, Moser, Monson, etc) In my personal opinion guitars should reflect the personality of the player, and having what everyone is having because it's conventional doesn't do much.
> 3)I won't buy an amp unless it has 3 channels even if I'll primarily just use 2. 20 years from now I just might want that unused channel..I want that option.
> 4)The amp HAS to be black, other colors are stupid. I'm not a goddamn rainbow.
> ...



Wow. Except for the recto and trem part I totally agree with you 

lol I gotta highend BC Rich and it's missing a trem, however it's like 8 years old.

Dud check this out.
Monson Guitars

My next axe is totally a seven string Virus! Sickest V I've ever seen!

I hate traditional bodies too, but I don't like to too crazy ones either. I like what you said about reflecting personality and the fucking strats and LPs just aren't me. Ever since I got my Mockingbird I vowed never to go back.

+rep for you sir!



Metal Ken said:


> Which oddly enough, i think almost all of it except the iron bird, stealth and assassin look REALLY corny and should be worn by guys in Motley Crue cover bands.



No Warlocks, Beasts, or Mockingbirds?  Yeah I admit most of there designs sucks but ones like the stealth and the mockingbird fucking own!






Fuckin seven string custom shop stealth! Why did they stop making these?


----------



## JBroll (Dec 21, 2007)

Stitch said:


> Don't read my picstories then!



No, no bashing, I do the same myself. All is well.

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 21, 2007)

I really wish that plastic parts on guitars would be banned. 

I hate plastic.


----------



## JBroll (Dec 21, 2007)

I must admit that thanks to my new Ibanez I hate pickguards. Not sure what could make me hate tinkering with electronics more annoying than having to cram every bloody wire back into whatever cavity it's supposed to be in without breaking connections, puncturing wires, or just giving up on it entirely and wiring the bridge pickup directly to the output jack.

Jeff


----------



## ElRay (Dec 21, 2007)

String Retainers and string guides -- to me a sign of poor design and/or lazy workmanship to build a proper, strong, angled headstock.

And, to a lesser degree, non-straight string paths.

Ray


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Dec 21, 2007)

JBroll said:


> I must admit that thanks to my new Ibanez I hate pickguards. Not sure what could make me hate tinkering with electronics more annoying than having to cram every bloody wire back into whatever cavity it's supposed to be in without breaking connections, puncturing wires, or just giving up on it entirely and wiring the bridge pickup directly to the output jack.
> 
> Jeff



this is why my custom guitar's control cavity goes all the way through the body, with a pickguard on top (because on certain guitars, i like how they look), and a removable plate on the back.


----------



## Drew (Dec 21, 2007)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> 6)Mesa Triple Rectos....can't stand them, never could. I can't even stand things that sound like it (Yet I own a XXX and JSX..it's all about the EQ). They remind me of moronic kids who aren't really into guitar, but it's the new fad and their idiotic parents have the cash. And I'm sure other brands might be this way, but I have NEVER in my life seen gear that sold for list price. Mesa sells for list price (more actually once you add tax) for it's shit instead of knocking a couple hundred off like everyone else. Why? Because you'll pay for it.



...except the thing is, they're really that good. I bought my Rectoverb new, and I feel like I totally got my money's worth. They're absurdly good amps, once you learn how the controls work. don't judge them on every GC Kiddie's 10-0-10 gain-on-ten settings, you need to set them intelligently and really open them up before you'll "get" the amp.


----------



## sepherus (Dec 24, 2007)

my petty dislikes?

1) almost every thing fender with the exception of the J bass and Ash bodied teles with maple boards

2) basswood. instant guitar killer to me. i loath the sound *I* get out of it, but i do like what other people can get out of it. its also really really easy to dent and chip, which is not good for me.

3) traditional dot inlays on rosewood or ebony. off to the side is fine. i like blocks, fins, teeth, vines, birdes, and arrow/v inlays all pretty much equally along with none. but i cant abide by centerline dots. 

4) not a huge fan of non neck thru guitars. not saying they cant be good, just saying it can be a reason for me not to buy. NTB just has a better accoustic sound, which tends to translate to a better plugged in sound.

5) pickup rings. i can't escape this one on most things in my frice range, but they still annoy me. i like my pickups attached firmly to the body.

6) 24.75 scale necks. i can do 25 and up but for some reason i feel cramped if that extra quarter inch is gone. 

7) plastic knobs, cheesy knobs shapes, gold hardware, and any thing else that might fall into this catagory. i would make an exception to chicken head knobs on a guitar if it were some thing abstract but not "demonic" looking. bassically if you took the essence of buckethead and made a guitar out of it.

8) anything but jumbo frets. i dont know how people can play with any thing but. not saying i cant, but its sooo annoying.

9) floyd rose trems, and vintage trems. if i am going to use a trem it has to be a kahler (granted i do still have my dinky, but i will live with that. its a jackson) i could probably survive with a ZR trem too, those play nice. 

10) any thing less than 24 frets. accoustics and jaz boxes excluded. 

11) amps with out a presence control. prefferably with a low end equivalent too. i just like the extra control and i mess with them all the time. 

12) fender sized nut width on 6ers

13) black and red dominating the color scheme of guitars

14) pastel colors

15) bad intonation. i know its easy to fix but its such a hassle. especially since every thing has freaking trems.

16) most marshall products just because they use that goldish color. i would make exceptions for the jcm 900 because i love that amp, the old valvestate head was cool too. 

17) hsh configuration pickups, especially if the buckers dont split

18) headstocks with excess shapage if done in a silly way. ie: fender strat, epiphone, the esp/ltd AX, most dean, 

19) "extreme" bodies with the areas that should be pointy round. ml, explorer, etc. maybe this is because i am a jackson fanatic, but they look all radical then they just look silly because they dont look like you can cut a warthogs nipples off with them.

20) any excess electronic effect that doesnt deal with eq or volume adjustment with the exception of sustainer systems. who seriously needs distortion, chorus or even a full amp in thier guitar, really? 

21) the variax is only being offered with such a narrow realm of options. the guitar can sound like almost any guitar you want, why wouldnt you make some more variation than "this one is made out of cheap stuff, this one plays like a strat sorta, and this one wanted to be a cool custom look, but we made it play like an epiphone still" wtf!?!?! i have thought about building my own guitar and just installing the electronics from a cheap one into it.... shoudlnt be too hard.....


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 25, 2007)

Guitars with no neck binding. I refuse to own another guitar without it, period. I don't care if some guy hands me a Private Stock PRS for free, if it doesn't have neck binding give it to someone else(though in that case I'd take that bitch and sell it!).


----------



## Edroz (Dec 25, 2007)

ENGL amps, overhyped and overpriced, and everyone is jumping on the bandwagon with them... very much like how everyone HAD to have a Mesa in the mid to late 90's... no thanks, i'll look for MY tone somewhere else...

basically, if a piece of gear gets too trendy, i don't want any part of it... unless it really sounds THAT good, which IMO the ENGLs don't.


----------



## deathmask666 (Dec 25, 2007)

I prefer to buy stuff that i can afford...I use a marshall mode IV...Yeah i bought the whole setup Amp & Cab for $1000...I'm not much of a tone freak and this amp does the job for me at the moment.
and i bought the only 2 sevenstring guitars (ESP H-207, ESP F-207) that i own for $600 with hardshell cases.

But back to the orginal topic...Stupid reasons for not buying something...I won't buy something if it seems overpriced. But i don't consider that stupid.

I don't really like tremelo's so when i look for a guitar i prefer one without it.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Dec 25, 2007)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> i have to like how things look, regardless of how great they might sound. this is a large part of why i have a bit of a thing against even considering Orange products (and i'm glad to see that i'm not alone here).
> 
> i'm not particularly interested in ever owning anything by Splawn, because of this:



damn, thats fucked up cause splawn make some awesome freaking cabs.


----------



## sepherus (Dec 25, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> Guitars with no neck binding. I refuse to own another guitar without it, period. I don't care if some guy hands me a Private Stock PRS for free, if it doesn't have neck binding give it to someone else(though in that case I'd take that bitch and sell it!).



thank you. i knew i forgot some thing. i guess that makes 22 things.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 25, 2007)

I wouldn't buy any guitar in a bright color. Black or dark trans-colors for me. The s7420 is the exception, I guess.


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 26, 2007)

Edroz said:


> ENGL amps, overhyped and overpriced, and everyone is jumping on the bandwagon with them... very much like how everyone HAD to have a Mesa in the mid to late 90's... no thanks, i'll look for MY tone somewhere else...
> 
> basically, if a piece of gear gets too trendy, i don't want any part of it... unless it really sounds THAT good, which IMO the ENGLs don't.



I'm kinda with you on this one. I like the sound of Engl amps and really wanted one until everyone else started getting them. It's a stupid thing of mine to dislike an amp brand if lots of other people have them. =/


----------



## arnoroth661 (Dec 26, 2007)

EMG pickups and Line6 amps. Just cause.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 26, 2007)

arnoroth661 said:


> EMG pickups and Line6 amps. Just cause.



You just described my main 7-string and my amps


----------



## arnoroth661 (Dec 26, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> You just described my main 7-string and my amps


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 26, 2007)

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## Rick (Dec 26, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> You just described my main 7-string and my amps



Right there with you guys!


----------



## g3rmanium (Dec 26, 2007)

LEDs in amps for simulated "tube warmth."





Don't know if I already posted that. Whatever.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 26, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> LEDs in amps for simulated "tube warmth."



They sound so damn good I could care less about the LEDs


----------



## Naren (Dec 26, 2007)

technomancer said:


> They sound so damn good I could care less about the LEDs



They sound so damn good that the LEDs are just a plus.  LEDs = 

I guess I hate Rickenbackers because they're damn ugly and because they have a really hollow and thin sound... but I don't know if that's a stupid reason for disliking them. And I hate DanElectro because they break easily, generally sound like shit, look pretty ugly, and have no real value... but I don't think that's a stupid reason, either.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 27, 2007)

Naren said:


> I guess I hate Rickenbackers Stratocasters because they're damn ugly and because they have a really hollow and thin sound...


----------



## jakeofthumbs (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm over the 5150/6505 thing, metalcore kids killed it.

Gibson/Fender for their ridiculous pricing, and poor quality materials - I was so stoked when I talked my Dad out of buying a tele, and got Ron Kirn to build him a custom job, for LESS than what he would have paid for the Fender.


----------



## SamSam (Aug 20, 2009)

B-B-B-B-BUUMPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow. Quite the pointless bump.


----------



## fretninjadave (Aug 20, 2009)

I dont like marshall .The reason is I had 2 marshal jcm900s with identical model numbers but the insides of them were put together with different components.They were stock heads


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't like really sticky finishes. Gibson aren't my favourite brand, but I'd get a Gibson long before I get an Epiphone. I don't know what material they use for the clear-coats, but it sticks like crazy glue in my opinion.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 6, 2009)

HammettHateCrew said:


> I don't like really sticky finishes. Gibson aren't my favourite brand, but I'd get a Gibson long before I get an Epiphone. I don't know what material they use for the clear-coats, but it sticks like crazy glue in my opinion.



I have an Epiphone ES335 dot, and I love the feel of the glossy neck.  Having said that - I don't sweat at all while I'm playing, so stickiness isn't likely to be a problem.


----------



## Leuchty (Sep 6, 2009)

shapes and colours.

Two stupid reasons for not liking gear.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Sep 6, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I have an Epiphone ES335 dot, and I love the feel of the glossy neck.  Having said that - I don't sweat at all while I'm playing, so stickiness isn't likely to be a problem.


I'm mainly talking about the Les Pauls. The materials just really suck

but, to each his own i guess.

It's strange you don't sweat AT ALL. Be careful you don't combust


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 6, 2009)

HammettHateCrew said:


> To each his own i guess.
> 
> It's strange you don't sweat AT ALL. Be careful you don't combust



 Well, I mean in relation to other guitarists that have played my guitars. I've got one mate who literally leaves a layer of grime and filth across the back of the neck and strings after he has finished murdering it.


----------



## Wi77iam (Sep 6, 2009)

Seymour Duncan Blackout's, because they are emg wannabes.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 6, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> Seymour Duncan Blackout's, because they are emg wannabes.



 Superflous apostrophe glower. 

I'd really like to A/B Blackouts and EMGs, simply because there seems to be such strong opions from both camps regarding which is "better."


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 6, 2009)

What 'LordOVchaos' said.

So many faggots in my area bought 5150's purely because this one guy had one who was actually a solid player and after his band got known around the country every man and his emo-ass dog was gas'ing for a Peavey.

EMG's - Everyone goes through a phase of being on EMG's cock - I did, until I tried them. Not for me, but then I saw people in my 'old position' praising them and obviously they had never played through them.

I just hate general sheep behaviour and gear that induces it and doesn't live up to a hype AND is just not a very good piece of gear.



HammettHateCrew said:


> I don't like really sticky finishes. Gibson aren't my favourite brand, but I'd get a Gibson long before I get an Epiphone. I don't know what material they use for the clear-coats, but it sticks like crazy glue in my opinion.



My girlfriend looooooves sticky finishes


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 6, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> My girlfriend looooooves sticky finishes


----------



## Wi77iam (Sep 6, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> EMG's - Everyone goes through a phase of being on EMG's cock - I did, until I tried them. Not for me, but then I saw people in my 'old position' praising them and obviously they had never played through them.




Now people are doing the same for Blackouts. I've got both, well "had" blackouts, they didn't have enough umph for me, but my EMG 81-7 did 
which explains why they're gone now


----------



## Hellfury (Sep 6, 2009)

Line6 pedals. .they remind me of Jeeps



CrushingAnvil said:


> My girlfriend looooooves sticky finishes



that sounds extremely disturbing


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Sep 6, 2009)

I hate everything Dean makes because of their raping of Dimebags corpse and so on. I don't think it's a particularly stupid reason, but a lot my friends do, so whatever.

I don't like any guitar that doesn't have 24 frets. Well, it's not that I don't like playing it but 22 frets just seems wrong to me. 24 frets, 2 octaves, it just works. But because of that irrational reasoning, I can't buy a lot of guitars 

Telecasters because the headstocks look stupid.

Parkers because they look retarded.

Any Boss stompbox because I tried a DS1 and a Metal Zone and they both sounded like shit. Although I have a Boss GT6 

Oh, and 24 fret guitars that don't have a 24 fret inlay. Not looking at anyone, JACKSON.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 6, 2009)

Ibanez... purely because they're not ESP


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 6, 2009)

Ibanez..because they're just plain ugly and boring...

ESP because..well..they suck and are just plain boring


Not stupid reasons..but since this thread is back from the grave, I'll throw those in


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Sep 6, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Ibanez... purely because they're not ESP


I like ESPs but I wish they wouldn't keep using that abalone shit on the necks, headstocks and bodies. I played a purple EC1000 the other day and it was amazing but the abalone just made it look like crap.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 6, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I like ESPs but I wish they wouldn't keep using that abalone shit on the necks, headstocks and bodies. I played a purple EC1000 the other day and it was amazing but the abalone just made it look like crap.



IMO the only guitars the 1000 series abalone fits is the snow white models, looks gorgeous on those but crap on the rest.


----------



## Hellfury (Sep 6, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Telecasters because the headstocks look stupid.



Agreed, I hate mine. . dunno why I have it



Scar Symmetry said:


> IMO the only guitars the 1000 series abalone fits is the snow white models, looks gorgeous on those but crap on the rest.




IMHO abalone looks pretty good on PRS

EDIT: Uhm random newb q,

How do I tell the year/age of my guitars? :?


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 6, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> 8)And who the fuck ever decided everything "high end" needed a goddamn tremolo?



This post still wins


----------



## Dr Terror (Sep 6, 2009)

Hellfury said:


> How do I tell the year/age of my guitars? :?



Look up the serial number online, should be behind the headstock. Doesn't apply for every guitar manufacturer but its worth a go.


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 6, 2009)

Line 6, very much dislike them, although i've not tried the bogner ones, i'm still not all that up on their gear, the sound is meh to me


----------



## Hellfury (Sep 6, 2009)

Dr Terror said:


> Look up the serial number online, should be behind the headstock. Doesn't apply for every guitar manufacturer but its worth a go.



thanx u


----------



## danenachtrieb (Sep 6, 2009)

i own a crate blue voodoo120.....im done making excuses, it sux


----------



## AeonSolus (Sep 6, 2009)

I hate marshalls just because the gold plate panel makes me feel it sounds like a fuzzbox when distorted


----------



## hubbell1202 (Sep 6, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Ibanez... purely because they're not ESP



Most definitely...

Krank........the font or lettering looks retarded...


----------



## Toshiro (Sep 6, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Ibanez... purely because they're not ESP



I am soooo glad they're not ESP.


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 6, 2009)

I take off all the logos on the amps and cabs when I play because I got really sick of people judging my tone by brand alone. Most of the name plates just unscrew, and I get a lot more "wow that rig sounds great, what is it?".


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 7, 2009)

Marshall. That's both the brand and the reason why.


----------



## signalgrey (Sep 7, 2009)

Fender anything. why? because im supposed to like them or revere them

with that said i have an american strat and an deluxe american jazz bass

sigh...

Marshall because they are just soooooo typical.

does this make sense? 
well thats not really the point is it?


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 7, 2009)

^ Just say "Marshall." If nothing else, _i'll_ get it


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Sep 7, 2009)

I hate gear that comes with preconceived notions, you know? I have never, and will never play through a Marshall amp because of the stigma attached to them. It seems like every drugged-out, drunk low life band from the 70s, 80s, etc. has used them and they come with that attached stigma.

I fucking hate pointy guitars for that reason. It's the reason I took the paint of my Intrepid (the color was "Bloodburst". Who the fuck plays a "bloodbursted" guitar through a Fender Hot Rod Deville 410?). Black guitars too.

That's part of why I loved the John Petrucci Signature guitar. Normal shape, nice colors, great features. That's it. No pointy bullshit or goofy paintjobs, just a straightforward, all business guitar.

</rant>


----------



## sonson_prest (Sep 7, 2009)

I personally will never ever be the owner of a signature <insert gear type here>. It just seems tacky, plus why would I want to sound like someone else? I have my own style, likes and dislikes...

Also Gibsons (any Gibson) - I just can't bring myself to look at one and seriously consider getting one. In fact the only way I would ever own one is if someone gave me one - even then, I would only own it for the amount of time it would take to flog it on ebay and use the cash to buy something a little more interesting.

Also as gorillasalsa said - pointy guitars are a no no. I can't take them seriously, I don't want to be playing a slow song with one - it'd look ridiculous. And it's probably quite dangerous - I've always wondered when there would be a news report about some kid falling of stage with one and getting impaled.


----------



## El Caco (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree, they are stupid reasons


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 7, 2009)

^ That is the idea


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 7, 2009)

s7eve said:


> I agree, they are stupid reasons



Well.....well...your FACE is stupid


Did I mention I'd never play anything in a bright color because it just looks gay? Dark colors for me please with the exception of white.


----------



## Groff (Sep 7, 2009)

Although I absolutely love the tone of a good Tele or Strat... I just CAN'T play them, or any other guitar with a non slanted headstock. It doesn't effect playability in any way, but just the look of it makes me feel weird playing it. I also hate when there's no binding on their maple boards, because then it's usually a solid piece or just really close to the neck piece, because it makes the neck appear fatter than it actually is, which in turn makes it feel weird even though it's no different.



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Well.....well...your FACE is stupid
> 
> 
> Did I mention I'd never play anything in a bright color because it just looks gay? Dark colors for me please with the exception of white.



 I  you Drakkar


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Sep 7, 2009)

Fender: because its fender
Gibson: because its gibson
Marshall: because its marshal
Hollowbodies: because they're hollowbodies

And anything else I can't currently think of, I have real reasons but they're only mildly better than the ones I already gave.


----------



## Hellfury (Sep 7, 2009)

bostjan said:


> Gold hardware
> 
> I've grown pretty attached to my Oni now, I could see how in a few weeks, I might ban anything that is not an Oni from coming into my household.
> 
> ...



completely agreedeven PRS SE's are better IMHO lol



Cheesebuiscut said:


> Fender: because its fender
> Gibson: because its gibson
> Marshall: because its marshal
> *Hollowbodies: because they're hollowbodies
> ...



reason I wanna sell mine

Jackson: They're ugly IMHO.shoot me


----------



## minusthemonkey (Sep 7, 2009)

Randall/Washburn: I've tried their products, really liked them, but can't seem to take them seriously. I have no idea why.
Dean: For going to the Dimebag well more than decency should allow.
ESP: For not putting out any of those insane Japanese-market-only guitars out in North America.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 7, 2009)

Love my Gibson Les Paul!
but Gibson because overpriced and build pointless overpriced signature guitars!!!!!!!


.......................and no 7 string production models.


----------



## screamindaemon (Sep 8, 2009)

I fucking love that Splawn quote. I guess I won't be able to buy one of those amps or my hands would start to smoke just by touching it...

I hate, hate, hate angled necks. It may have had a use back in the day, but I think it's just a lazy way of building guitars now. Route the fucking bridge cavity. I promise you that the 5 milimeters you take out will not kill your wood resonating tone...
Also, guitar(s) (companies) that don't have 24 frets, and then tell me that I rarely use those notes so they aren't needed. It's a lame excuse. They may not be used all the time, but it's just lazy to not put them in. 
Headstocks should be angled, and tuners should be organized for straight string off the nut.
Bridges should either be floating, or the strings should go through the body.

Also, I can't stand all black/white/candy finishes. It just seems to reek of cheap guitar hiding underneath. Give me a transparent finish and top wood.


----------



## armymen77 (Sep 8, 2009)

I fucking hate products endorsed by famous guys with gay pictures. It makes me not want to buy their shit. Here's a" cute puppy " like fag exemple. I just want to use their pics as target practice with my riffle.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 8, 2009)

Anything Zakk Wylde or Dimebag related.. I wont buy.

Although, I wouldnt qualify that as a "stupid" reason, cause they are so fucking lame that its actually reasonable.


----------



## -mouse- (Sep 11, 2009)

bostjan said:


> I'll never play a Gibson, because their stuff is outrageously overpriced for the level of quality.
> 
> I'll never play a Marshall because they are the same way.



I'll have to agree on this one.

I pretty much refuse to buy anything Gibson or Fender. They seem to (ss.org forgive me) be too mainstream. I'm much happier with Ibanez or ESP or some other brand. It's like everybody plays Gibson or Fender. ALL the kids at my school, at some point or another, had a Squire guitar and it drove me batshit. I was happy to be the only one with a Schecter... Although one time I was riding in my friends car and in the back he had an LTD f-50... I was like


----------



## Mattnh79 (Nov 28, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> My stupid reasons?
> 
> -> Something not being black or a dark colour when it comes to amps. I just couldn't buy something orange, yellow or white as an amp head. It just doesn't work, no matter how amazing it sounds
> 
> -> Too many other people owning one. What can I say, I am a sucker for stuff that I don't see anywhere else. As soon as there's too much of one thing then I'll just instantly be suspicious of it for some bizarre reason


 
Yet you have an orange cab


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't like sig guitars because I don't want to play something with someone else's name on it.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Nov 28, 2009)

screamindaemon said:


> Also, guitar(s) (companies) that don't have 24 frets, and then tell me that I rarely use those notes so they aren't needed. It's a lame excuse. They may not be used all the time, but it's just lazy to not put them in.




This isn't always a lazy thing. The neck pickup tone of a 22 fret guitar sounds totally different than the neck pickup tone of a 24 fret guitar.


----------



## MFB (Nov 28, 2009)

I used to not be able to afford Gibson's and thought they were over-priced and because they never really change anything on their guitars besides price I didn't want one. Once Lee sent me "Heather", I became a quality snob and now I have 2 Gibsons (an SG and a LP respectively) and I can't really look at other guitars anymore. I see now why they don't change anything because they don't have too - they've had it right from the start.


----------



## Out of this Swirled (Nov 28, 2009)

I can hate a guitar because the headstock looks terrible, I can hate anything if the logo looks like shit (How sensible is that?)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 28, 2009)

Mattnh79 said:


> Yet you have an orange cab



Look how long ago that was posted. 



It's interesting to read through this thread and see that opinions have changed in many cases. It goes to show just how open minded people are, even when they say they aren't.






Or they're just gear whores.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 28, 2009)

I dislike Fryette gear because I'm an idiot


----------



## El Caco (Nov 28, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I dislike Fryette gear because I'm an idiot



Sounds about right, I just think they look crap  Those VHT amps used to look good though


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 28, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Sounds about right, I just think they look crap  Those VHT amps used to look good though


----------



## Underworld (Nov 28, 2009)

I dislike jackson merely because it is jackson


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Nov 28, 2009)

Mattnh79 said:


> Yet you have an orange cab



His Orange cab has black tolex.


----------



## Rick (Nov 28, 2009)

Ari beat me to it.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 28, 2009)

Can't think of any for myself, but my mother made me wait an extra month for a special order black tolex Orange, because she didn't want a huge orange box in MY room


----------



## Cadavuh (Nov 28, 2009)

So much 5150/6505 hating. Cmon guys its a great sounding amp at a budget cost! Especially used. Also I hate Jacksons because whenever I see one I just cant help but thinking cheesy 80s hair metal and its such a turnoff.


----------



## Mattnh79 (Dec 5, 2009)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> His Orange cab has black tolex.



sry, i forgot they had orange gear in black

k ill contribute now even though im a dipshit, i hate sig guitars like a lot of other people because ur paying for a SIGNATURE and SOMEONE ELSES SPECS, they should stop selling sig guitars, so people can stop being posers


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 5, 2009)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> His Orange cab has black tolex.



P-P-P-PARADOX-DOX-DOX-DOX...dox...


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Dec 5, 2009)

I dislike Devries guitars because I dislike Metallica.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Dec 5, 2009)

I get annoyed to myself at how picky I am with guitars aestheticwise.

- Strats and teles look like unfinished guitars to me, for some reason
- I absolutely hate maple fretboard for a similar reason
- Can't stand overly pointed guitars either. I have the same problem with headstocks
- I love Les Pauls, but anything that just reminds me of a Les Paul disgusts me, like the Agile single cut. I don't consider the PRS single cut anything close though, and I'm digging the Eclipse shape as well (at least)
- Single cuts with 7 strings seem odd

I'm not proud of being like that, really. Luckily, I'm not that picky with amps and gear - if everything goes right, my upcoming amp will be a very ugly little combo, but I will love it all the same


----------



## abysmalrites (Dec 5, 2009)

I dislike Ibanez guitars because I have come to hate rosewood with an extreme passion. I know they make guitars with maple boards, but I'm not a big fan of those. Ebony all the way.


----------



## maximummetal288 (Dec 5, 2009)

I can't stand the "Mommy and Daddy bought my rig for me at guitar center" gear. Majority of the crabcore bands have gear like that... they usually have Schecters, two Triple Rectifiers with the matching Recto cab, that outrageously unnecessary Ampeg 8x10 cab. Of course all the gear is in really expensive roadcases. And the bands that don't have parents with money have the typical Marshall MG stack and/or the Line 6 Spider stack (but I don't think either would make someone jealous).

I love Mesa stuff but when you see someone with a triple recto who can't play they probably bought the amp because of the wattage and they know a lot of big bands use Mesa. If they are running a Mark IV or a Roadster that's another story because those amps aren't as common and most buyers know what they want and do their research when they buy those. Now Schecter, they make great stuff, but I just can't stand the bands that use them. To me most people with schecters makes them look uneducated on gear options and just went to guitar center and picked up the red hellraiser that everyone plays. They make a lot of good stuff though but I just can't bring myself to buy one. And those Ampeg 8x10s... I just hate those. They are so damn big and heavy, there's no way you need that thing, a 4x10 or a 2x10 w/ a 15 is plenty loud and much smaller.

I don't mind what the amp looks like but if you look like a tool to me playing it then it bothers me.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Dec 5, 2009)

I can't stand pointy guitars like the Xiphos or Warlock etc. Non Tele Headstocks on Teles also make me very upset. Like that custom Agile Tele 7, it's so awesome but I would never get it because of the headstock.


----------



## abysmalrites (Dec 5, 2009)

Necrophagist777 said:


> I can't stand pointy guitars like the Xiphos or Warlock etc. Non Tele Headstocks on Teles also make me very upset. Like that custom Agile Tele 7, it's so awesome but I would never get it because of the headstock.



Did you ever go through a phase where you did like pointy guitars? I know I did - kinda moved away from it as I matured, however. I do like the Xiphos, Warrior V, and Jackson warrior shapes, despite how unbalanced they can be.


----------



## CooleyJr (Dec 5, 2009)

Fender, Gibson, Marshall, Krank, Dean, B.C. Rich (not rico) LTD, Mesa, Danelectro, Rickenbacker, Crate...
I hate them all... because too many people use them because they are what they are. Also because most of them either sound like shit, or look like shit. I'd much rather buy an Agile strat and scallop it or something. Also any guitar without 24 frets because it seems like a waste. OH! I hate boss too. I hate most ibanez guitars because theyre either basswood, black, rosewood fretboards, and shitty pickups, or mahogany, 22 frets, ugly colors, and shitty pickups. I guess im done lol.


----------



## Overt1 (Dec 6, 2009)

hate emgs cause i hate changing batteries


----------



## Taylor2 (Dec 6, 2009)

Overt1 said:


> hate emgs cause i hate changing batteries



Do you hate cars too?

And remotes?

And 75% of everything else that uses batteries?



I hate Bugera because they can't come up with their own amps and copy everyone else.


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 6, 2009)

I dislike deans because..... Do i really even need to say anything lol


----------



## widdlywhaa (Dec 6, 2009)

I really hate line 6 amps, most of them sound really bad to my ears but it's also annoying cause every time I go to a local show and some "I started this band like last week" band comes out their guitarist is sporting a line 6 combo of some kind and a schecter,epiphone, or squire of some kind.

it never sounds good and should probably never have been brought out of their garage, basement, or parents den.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 6, 2009)

Necrophagist777 said:


> I dislike Devries guitars because I dislike Metallica.


 I got it.

I used to hate crate, but (and I've only been able to play it for 30 minutes at lowish volume as of yet so this could change) my Shockwave (finally picked that thing up today) sounds good in my opinion.

And my "stupid" reason and gear is that I "dislike" moderately any bass that isn't a warwick, really because it isn't a warwick. I just can never get into any basses that aren't warwicks, I love the sounds I can get out of them, I love the sounds I've heard other people get out of them, I love the looks, etc. Nothing else measures up that I've come across as of yet.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 6, 2009)

I dislike DeVries guitars because I have self respect.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Dec 6, 2009)

highlordmugfug said:


> I got it.
> 
> I used to hate crate, but (and I've only been able to play it for 30 minutes at lowish volume as of yet so this could change) my Shockwave (finally picked that thing up today) sounds good in my opinion.
> 
> And my "stupid" reason and gear is that I "dislike" moderately any bass that isn't a warwick, really because it isn't a warwick. I just can never get into any basses that aren't warwicks, I love the sounds I can get out of them, I love the sounds I've heard other people get out of them, I love the looks, etc. Nothing else measures up that I've come across as of yet.



I really like Conklin and King Basses over Warwick, also love G&L and Carvin. My L-2000 G&L is my main gig bass, even over my Sheehan.

I dislike EMGs (in guitars, love them in basses) because they are too sterile; however, I'm not a heavy heavy metal sorta guy, I'm a huge fan of Vai, Gilbert, SRV, Petrucci, Beach and Jason Becker so it makes sense haha. I do prefer Blackouts too EMGs though if I have to go active. 

Also to reply to the post about amps not being black as a dislike, I really like some amps in White, Red or even Purple. It all depends on overall design and layout mixed with the color. Like white on most Carvins look pretty good.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 6, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I dislike DeVries guitars because I have self respect.



I dislike DeVries guitars because I dislike playing music on a bit of plywood with sheet-metal and splinters attached.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 6, 2009)

I dislike DeVries guitars because.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 6, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I dislike DeVries guitars because.



I dislike DeVries guitars.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 6, 2009)

I dislike DeVries.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Dec 6, 2009)

abysmalrites said:


> Did you ever go through a phase where you did like pointy guitars? I know I did - kinda moved away from it as I matured, however. I do like the Xiphos, Warrior V, and Jackson warrior shapes, despite how unbalanced they can be.



Nope, I started off really liking sg's but I'm more of a superstrat/tele guy now.


----------



## liquidcow (Dec 6, 2009)

I've almost started to really go off Mesa amps because every single one of these new 'crabcore' style bands uses them.


----------



## DaveCarter (Dec 6, 2009)

liquidcow said:


> I've almost started to really go off Mesa amps because every single one of these new 'crabcore' style bands poses with them whilst pretending to be real musicians.



Fixed. 

Im finally past the stage where I couldnt give a toss what gear other bands are using, if I play it and it sounds good then happy days!! Having so said, there's certainly enough decent artists on the Mesa roster to maintain my faith in their gear 

More to the point, when's the Talanas album gonna be ready?????


----------



## MFB (Dec 7, 2009)

liquidcow said:


> I've almost started to really go off Mesa Rectifiers because every single one of these new 'crabcore' style bands uses them.



Another suitable fix. They've only used Recto's from what I can see, which means my Mark III is still clean - lucky me.

I'm not a fan of Line 6 amps cause to me they look cheap - well, aside from the Vetta. The Spider's and whatnot all look cheap and the knobs they use look very childish  I feel a bit bad when I go to a music store and use them only for their tuning ability then go back to the tube amps.


----------



## silentrage (Dec 7, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I dislike DeVries.



I dislike.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 7, 2009)

I used to dislike Line 6's gear back in the day, but i've actually become quite fond of it  I'd love to get me one of the Spider Valve heads... So much industrial tone contained in those things


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 7, 2009)

silentrage said:


> I dislike.



I.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Dec 7, 2009)

Line 6 Spiders and Marshall MG's.

Why?

Because it's what all the cool kids are doing. Peer pressure is rough, I wanna conform!


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 7, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I.


----------



## hutchman (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't like Ibanez RG's. Purely cause of the shape. They are excellent guitars that play brilliantly but I just don't like the RG shape. Totally stupid reason........


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't want to buy a Marshall 4x12 because they're so common.

They sound great and they're dirt cheap....but EVERYONE has one!


----------



## jymellis (Dec 7, 2009)

"its not an ibanez so it sucks"

i started playing ibanez guitars in the late 80s early 90s. since then every guitar i try to play gets compaired to ibanez.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 7, 2009)

This is only kinda gear related, but I'm about as anti Sony as a guy could get.

It's based on two things. One is fairly legitimate, the other is.. not so much. 

1. My family owned a LOT of Sony products when I was a kid. At one point, we sold a house and bought a whole new Sony entertainment center: The TV, the VCR (yeah, this was a while ago), and a full component stereo system with surround sound. EVERY SINGLE ITEM died within a year and a half. As did all 3 walkmen I owned back then, every discman, and so on. My karma = no Sony product lasting more than 1.5 years.

2. Their marketing campaign(s) during the PS1 and PS2. I couldn't go anywhere or do anything without hearing about some stupid upcoming Crash Bandicoot game. Every magazine, every television show, every billboard, every radio commercial.. I feel like there were Playstation ads in my food. Every time I took a bite, I heard the advertisement in my brain.


----------



## gtrbmart (Dec 7, 2009)

I hate guitars with pickup rings.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 7, 2009)

synrgy said:


> This is only kinda gear related, but I'm about as anti Sony as a guy could get.
> 
> It's based on two things. One is fairly legitimate, the other is.. not so much.
> 
> ...


 

thats odd, i swear by sony. my dad even still has his working console trinitron tv


----------



## synrgy (Dec 7, 2009)

jymellis said:


> thats odd, i swear by sony. my dad even still has his working console trinitron tv



Yeah, I know it's weird. Most of my friends love Sony and have no reason not to. I can only base my judgments on personal experience, though. I'm not kidding man -- every product we've ever owned died. It's totally bizarre.


----------



## cycloptopus (Dec 7, 2009)

My stupid reason for hating Mac Computers and all things Mac is based on cult-like fanatics who live and die by the ball sack of Steve Jobs.

For example, the other day I'm with my friend (we'll call him Bob to protect the innocent) and he has a nice little Canon HD Camcorder. So I ask him, "Bob, what's that you got there? How is it? How much? I'm looking to get a decent digital camcorder and I don't want to spend alot." So Bob begins to sing the praises of his new Canon and so on. Bob also happens to be a graphic artist professionally, so I respect his opinion on the matter...until... he turns to me, looking slightly over the rim of his glassess and says, "do you have any video editing software?" At this point, I can smell it from a mile away. I reluctantly reply, "no." To which he says, "Well, you could get yourself a Mac Mini...blah blah blah blah blah blah..."

So let me get this straight. I'm trying to save a buck going for the $500 value camcorder, and you recommend that plus another $1000 for a Mac Mini??? Do they pay you to upsale me???? YOU ARE INSANE!!!! Not to mention I'm sure the camcorder will come with basic video editing software, and/or I can get freeware to do the job, and/or I can buy something for less that $1000 to get the job done. Spare me of your Steve Jobs pole smoking...

That said, I know Macs are good products, but I don't know if I can join the movement based on principle.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 7, 2009)

cycloptopus said:


> My stupid reason for hating Mac Computers and all things Mac is based on cult-like fanatics who live and die by the ball sack of Steve Jobs.



Now that you mention it, I'm anti-Mac too. But then again, that's based on personal experience just like my Sony thing is and surprisingly has nothing to do with the millions of programmed Apple loving minions out there. 

I initially learned computer music production on an iMac G4. Worst computing experience of my life. There was something wrong with the system from the moment we got it home from the store. Biggest issue: Complete inability to drag icons, at all. Now, think about how the Mac interface is set up to be different purely for the sake of being different, and then imagine how IMPOSSIBLE it is to perform half of the functions you might want to perform without the ability to click and drag. That was my Mac experience.

It wouldn't let me format the hard drive, it wouldn't let me reinstall or upgrade the OS. It was just stuck in 'fucked' mode no matter what I tried to do. And of course, they design the systems as such that if you actually want to do any troubleshooting or, I dunno, maybe look into the BIOS or something, you're fucked. Why? Because they make 'perfect' products, so why would you need access to fix things on the user end?  No, you have to take it to a fucking Mac store, where you pay a 'genius' to tell you a bunch of pre-written garbage that doesn't actually apply to your situation at all, only to end up realizing they won't help you because you didn't buy the extra 'protection plan'.

Also, my ex went through 3 Macbook Pro laptops in 3 years, and the other guitar player in my band's Macbook Pro just died after only being a year old. 

We hates them, Precious.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 7, 2009)

I dislike any object/company that has any direct relation to PETA. If I know profits are going to PETA (even just a little) I won't buy it. It's not that I hate animals (I'm thinking about becoming a vegetarian for fucks sake ), I just think that PETA has gone from a really great message to just being fucked up and crazy. There are a few straps that this applies to, but it's mostly other stuff  that's my only stupid reason though.

Just for the MAC thing: I really love macs, everything about them is pretty awesome (to me) but I can barely justify buying one when I can get the same thing for literally half the price of the MAC.


----------



## snuif09 (Dec 7, 2009)

I hate Sony too

I dont hate behringer but i would put some tape over the logo =)

I hate shecter cause the most emo bands use them

i hate the peavey 5150 cause every core band uses them

I hate the solid state marshalls cause its like LOOK IM COOL ITS A MARSHALL =D die.

I hate emos

and

i hate emos


----------



## liquidcow (Dec 7, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> I dislike any object/company that has any direct relation to PETA. If I know profits are going to PETA (even just a little) I won't buy it. It's not that I hate animals (I'm thinking about becoming a vegetarian for fucks sake ), I just think that PETA has gone from a really great message to just being fucked up and crazy. There are a few straps that this applies to, but it's mostly other stuff  that's my only stupid reason though.



Yup I'm with you on that, except that I could never be vegetarian... I'm very much against animal cruelty but PETA are total idiots and I hate to see people get suckered in by their more watered-down campaigns.

Getting off topic here but I love this:


----------



## El Caco (Dec 7, 2009)

cycloptopus said:


> My stupid reason for hating Mac Computers and all things Mac is based on cult-like fanatics.



That's OK we didn't really want you anyway


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 7, 2009)

PETA make me angry. Incredibly angry. So do vegan's who are fucking morons.

A workmate of mine's neighbours were vegan, and they had a baby. But, because they were vegan (and fucking idiots as well) they didn't breast feed the kid or give it any proper kind of milk/baby mixture stuff.

You know what they fed it?

Soy milk.

I shit you not. Fucking soy milk. The baby died about a month later of malnutrition.

/OT rant.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 7, 2009)

On topic, i'm also somewhat against Marshall... I'd buy one again, i'm past the point of not even considering them, but I hate that they're the only thing anyone outside of the music world recognises but really, their quality is


----------



## El Caco (Dec 7, 2009)

But they sound fucking awesome.


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Dec 7, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> On topic, i'm also somewhat against Marshall... I'd buy one again, i'm past the point of not even considering them, but I hate that they're the only thing anyone outside of the music world recognises but really, their quality is



 I used to feel that way about them


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 7, 2009)

> But they sound fucking awesome.



 Some do. Most don't.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 7, 2009)

DeathMetalDean said:


> I used to feel that way about them



For me it used to be worse, after my god-awful experience with the MG100DFX, i swore tehy were created by the devil to bring death and destruction upon the masses...

I'd consider a TSL or a Mode four now (yes, i am aware of the M4's reputation, i happen to like buzzy, chainsaw sounding rhythms)


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 7, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> For me it used to be worse, after my god-awful experience with the MG100DFX, i swore tehy were created by the devil to bring death and destruction upon the masses...
> 
> I'd consider a TSL or a Mode four now (yes, i am aware of the M4's reputation, i happen to like buzzy, chainsaw sounding rhythms)



The thing is you really can't judge Marshalls by the MG series  I don't love them either, and they seem to be very hit and miss (ie some amps are great, others are not, even in the same line of amp) but the MG series is just utter shit


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 7, 2009)

That's what i've learnt since


----------



## MFB (Dec 8, 2009)

I really want a JCM800/900 lately, and I'm not quite sure why. They're awesome amps and I'm normally against 2 channels but they're so god damn nice. Not to mention they look killer in white.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 8, 2009)

I think my issue with Marshall is that sure, they sound nice, but the sound i like so much more is the hot-rodded marshall tone... which Marshall themselves simply don't do  Give me an Uberschall any day


----------



## Gameboypdc (Dec 8, 2009)

I dislike equipment based on the color of its skin and wouldn't buy it based on religion. LOL jk jk! Just Gibson cause that hard earned money just bought you a over priced piece of furniture and a title that says " I've got money to blow" Sorry for all you Gibson fans out there. I am sure there are some good builds just my experience is bad.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 8, 2009)

I've tried a couple of Epiphones i really enjoyed playing, although they are fucking _heavy_  Never tried a Gibson i've liked though (weird, huh  Might be a mental thing), and their horrific pricing really turns me off. So far as i'm concerned, the only (real) reason to respect Gibson these days is the fact that they use their own pickups, which is kinda cool.


----------



## Deadseen (Dec 8, 2009)

I can't stand new models/brands that looks just like something else that already exists with just some small changes.
"Here is our new stratocaster model with green pickguard instead of the original white, now pay us 2500 dollars extra for this guitar because it has a different color" *puke*, I don't care if it's the best guitar in the world, I won't go near it.


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 8, 2009)

I dislike/won't buy a guitar with a shitty shaped headstock.

Like these:









This I go for:


----------



## synrgy (Dec 8, 2009)

snuif09 said:


> I hate the solid state marshalls cause its like LOOK IM COOL ITS A MARSHALL =D die.



I dunno what to tell you. The JCM 900 I used to own was completely useless unless I wanted to play some weak classic rock, so I sold it. My AVT150H on the other hand, can make just about any sound I ask it to make. 

I think tube heads are great when you're the kind of player who uses one specific sound 90 some odd percent of the time. If you're like me, and playing entirely different styles of music every 10 minutes, solid state is the way to go.


----------



## cycloptopus (Dec 8, 2009)

s7eve said:


> That's OK we didn't really want you anyway


So you admit, you live by the ball sack of Steve Jobs...Outstanding!!!


----------



## Meldville (Dec 8, 2009)

MFB said:


> I really want a JCM800/900 lately, and I'm not quite sure why. They're awesome amps and I'm normally against 2 channels but they're so god damn nice. Not to mention they look killer in white.



JCM800 with a boost = tone for fucking days, one of the amps I will own at some point


----------



## Cadavuh (Dec 8, 2009)

I cant stand Crates because whenever I see one it gets in my head that it stands for CANT. REALLY. AFFORD. THE. EQUIPMENT.


----------



## El Caco (Dec 8, 2009)

cycloptopus said:


> So you admit, you live by the ball sack of Steve Jobs...Outstanding!!!



I selected the quote carefully, I did not include the other insane imaginations of the sexually deprived who also still believe XP is the best OS ever made or lack the intelligence to be able to work out that the cheapest product to purchase does not mean the least expensive to own. But whatever, you keep pumping your ego and tell yourself that you are so much better then people who love their Macs and keep making yourself happy by thinking about gay porn.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 8, 2009)

CYBERSYN said:


> I dislike/won't buy a guitar with a shitty shaped headstock.
> 
> Like these:
> 
> ...



I support this post 100%


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 8, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I support this post 100%



Nearly, also, I kind of like the tele headstock on teles, even though it's ridiculously misshaped.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 8, 2009)

He forgot to put a reversed ESP headstock in there though


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Dec 8, 2009)

synrgy said:


> I dunno what to tell you. The JCM 900 I used to own was completely useless unless I wanted to play some weak classic rock, so I sold it. My AVT150H on the other hand, can make just about any sound I ask it to make.
> 
> I think tube heads are great when you're the kind of player who uses one specific sound 90 some odd percent of the time. If you're like me, and playing entirely different styles of music every 10 minutes, solid state is the way to go.



I used to think this as well. However, now that I own my Mesa, I've yet to find a style it doesn't do well.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Dec 8, 2009)

For me it would be Schecter. I understand that half the forum owns one but I just can't get into them. On paper they're great, solid parts (original floyd, real EMGs the list goes on) solidly built and play great all at a steal of a price, but it's just not me. I think it stems all the way back to when they were first breaking onto the scene with the diamond series and their ads had bands like smile empty soul and seether promoting them. Now when I see kids with baggy clothes and greasy hair grab them and proceed to play their "nu grunge" music out of tune with them it becomes all to clear that Schecter reached their demographic with those ads.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 8, 2009)

Dylan7620 said:


> For me it would be Schecter. I understand that half the forum owns one but I just can't get into them. On paper they're great, solid parts (original floyd, real EMGs the list goes on) solidly built and play great all at a steal of a price, but it's just not me. I think it stems all the way back to when they were first breaking onto the scene with the diamond series and their ads had bands like smile empty soul and seether promoting them. Now when I see kids with baggy clothes and greasy hair grab them and proceed to play their "nu grunge" music out of tune with them it becomes all to clear that Schecter reached their demographic with those ads.



Have you played a Jeff Loomis sig? It could turn you onto Schecters, seriously.


----------



## helly (Dec 8, 2009)

Pointy guitars. No V's, no Warlocks, no Xiphos, no Jackson Kelly, nothing of the sort. They all make you look like a big tool who can't leave the early 90s in their place.

The reason is baseless, really, because the way your guitar looks is personal damn preference, but I absolutely cannot stand them, and it's to the point where if I see a band getting onstage and soundchecking with a guitar like that, I'll usually walk out assuming they're playing metal that's way too dated to be relevant in today's scene. Nobody wants 7 minutes of the same blastbeat and trem riff over and over. Not even from Vital Remains or any similar act. It was sick then, and I'll still listen to it if the bands who did it originally are the ones playing it, but I cannot stand hearing new local bands that haven't gotten on with the times. I just have no interest in a band coming out today that sounds just like Pantera did in 1990, or like As I Lay Dying or Caliban in the early 2000s, or Vital Remains back in 2003. We've got it from here. They fell off for a reason.

Heh, that was kind of a double-hate there, but again, pointy guitars just bring instantly to mind the thought of a band that is playing completely outdated metal, and in the same regard, I also hate bands playing completely outdated metal regardless of whether they're any good at it or not. I have some strange mental block against it.

Ibanez, as well, for my own guitar purchases. My first guitar was an Ibanez RG320DX and it was BAD. First off, nobody should be forced to deal with a shitty knockoff Floyd (the guitar was 400 bucks or so, what could I have expected?) on their first guitar, and because I was, it's only been just yesterday that I had the nerve to order a guitar that has a Floyd, and only with the intent of blocking it. If I want to divebomb, I'm bending the neck before I dare even touch the trem handle. I still won't even play an Ibanez guitar, short of checking out a new guitar a bandmate or friend picks up out of pure curiosity. I just have a baseless hate for them, despite them being clearly quality instruments in many capable guitarists' hands.


EDIT: ROSEWOOD FRETBOARDS. Never, ever, ever will any guitar I own in the future have one. I hate how they feel with a burning passion, and despite my Schecter Hellraiser being a perfectly fine guitar, wonderful for the 400 bucks or so I spent on it used, I hardly touch it because of it's fretboard.

EDIT 2: Graphic finishes (Jackson, I'm lookin' at you.) look fucking stupid. Just shut up and get a normal looking guitar, keep lightning in the thunderstorm and skulls and shit in the damn cemetary. And black guitars. Never will I buy a straight black guitar. We aren't in Seether or Trapt or fucking Hoobastank, you don't have to go around looking metal like it's 1997. I'd play a pink guitar before I play a black one that isn't trans black with pretty wood underneath or something like that. Ross Robinson doesn't produce your band, idiot.

Sorry, apparently I'm very angry about many of my guitar-related beliefs.


----------



## El Caco (Dec 8, 2009)

Am I the only one who want's to get a Xiphos, airbrush some machine art on it and record a Replica cover after reading that?


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 8, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Am I the only one who want's to get a Xiphos, airbrush some machine art on it and record a Replica cover after reading that?



Yes. 

I too am in the "I hate weird shaped guitars" club


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 8, 2009)

I also generally don't much like graphic finishes.

So there.


----------



## silentrage (Dec 8, 2009)

Most graphic finishes look are arse anyway, if you slap some GOOD art on that shit it'll look amazing. 

I can't get excited about gear I don't own already, I think anything I have is automatically gooder than anything I don't have.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm the exact opposite; There's always _got_ to be something better than what I currently have.... I guess that's just GAS though  Though I tend to go further, even when I do find something i'm perfect with, i still keep looking


----------



## silentrage (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh I have GAS too, I get new gear just to see how inferior they are compared to my current gear, and if it turns out to be better, I already own it so there are no contradictions.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Dec 9, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Have you played a Jeff Loomis sig? It could turn you onto Schecters, seriously.



Yea, it's a sick ass guitar. also, my buddy has a blackjack 7 atx that I dig a lot. even if I did happen to get along with the scale length I still couldn't see myself playing one, they're just not me.


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 9, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> He forgot to put a reversed ESP headstock in there though


 
Sorry mate. I meant just ESP's in general, reverse or not, I love em.

Also reverse Jacksons...


----------



## cycloptopus (Dec 9, 2009)

s7eve said:


> I selected the quote carefully, I did not include the other insane imaginations of the sexually deprived who also still believe XP is the best OS ever made or lack the intelligence to be able to work out that the cheapest product to purchase does not mean the least expensive to own. But whatever, you keep pumping your ego and tell yourself that you are so much better then people who love their Macs and keep making yourself happy by thinking about gay porn.




Hey, man. Thanks for the credibility and all, but I'm not in the Microsoft camp either. 

You say "selected the quote carefully" I say CENSORSHIP.

I'm not sure how it went this far, but maybe you can get some help for whatever made you such a homophobe...


----------



## El Caco (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm not a homophobe, but I don't get turned on by gay porn either, if you do good for you, I won't hold it against you. I'm just pointing out that you are the one thinking of sex involving men not me, but good for you we have a few single gay men looking for the right guy maybe ss.org can help a few lonely guys meet each other


----------



## boltzthrower (Dec 9, 2009)

Anything that comes with someone else's name on it. That is, unless it's the designer.


----------



## cycloptopus (Dec 9, 2009)

s7eve said:


> I'm not a homophobe, but I don't get turned on by gay porn either, if you do good for you, I won't hold it against you. I'm just pointing out that you are the one thinking of sex involving men not me, but good for you we have a few single gay men looking for the right guy maybe ss.org can help a few lonely guys meet each other




no, not for me man, but thanks anyway... The reference was purely for dramatic impact. I must say, i think I was successful.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 9, 2009)

boltzthrower said:


> Anything that comes with someone else's name on it. That is, unless it's the designer.



Yeah, I really hate being a walking billboard. I try to only buy clothes that are either A) completely plain or B) have 'generic' designs on them that do NOT include any sort of company logo. I don't even buy band t-shirts, unless I'm personally friends with somebody in the band.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 9, 2009)

I've never had that whole "I hate sig guitars" thing going on. I kind of get it, but by the same token, who cares


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 10, 2009)

I'd just like to point out how ironic it is posting in a thread about one of your "Stupid" reasons for disliking a brand/piece of gear and then having people neg rep your 5 month old post 

Did I not just prove I thought it were a stupid reason?

Why don't I just go around neg repping every post in this thread?

Since then a friend of mine has installed an EMG 85 in his schecter and It sounds great through my randall - opinions change and I don't think everyone here deserves to be called a 'fucking tool'...(even though that isn't the case, it was just me)

Don't worry, I just find this hilarious.

Next time I'm at AA I'll stand up while someone is talking and call them a dirty binge drinker 

Edit: Oh and whoever counter repped, thanks 



Demoniac said:


> I've never had that whole "I hate sig guitars" thing going on. I kind of get it, but by the same token, who cares



I'm the kind of guy who says they're lame but when Ibanez come to him and say Hey wanna Signature I'd be like ".....................No...........................give me LACS access, homeslice"


----------



## GeoMantic (Jan 26, 2010)

Dot inlays. I don't think it's a stupid reason, but other people seem to. I would take literally anything over dot inlays.


----------



## amadeus (Jan 28, 2010)

I hate Dot Inlays Too, i also hate when the fretboard is blank (i get lost) But Shark fins Arrow heads Anything but those DAmn Dots


----------



## Samer (Jan 28, 2010)

Rosewood fingerboards,
Gold hardware, 
Marshall amps.


----------



## Arminius (Jan 28, 2010)

Behringer (except maybe the floorboard)


----------



## Banana Wedgie (Jan 28, 2010)

Framus and Madison. 

And other good companies that make good amps that don't ship/show anywhere near me.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 28, 2010)

Framus? Framus gear is readily available in the UK, you just have to know where to get it.


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Feb 25, 2010)

I hate gibson les paul's and SG's cuz of all the mainstream bands/guitarists that play them.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 25, 2010)

Gibsons, Fender Guitars (Apart from JazzMaster/ Jaguar), Ibanez Guitars, Behringer and Marshall

No real reason I just don't get along with them lol

Hell a close friend of mine only plays Gibsons and Fenders through Marshalls and his tone is awesome, just not for what I play xD


----------



## Hollowman (Feb 25, 2010)

thadood said:


> Dimebag Signature gear. The amount of signature equipment put out by Dean and Krank, post-death, is insulting. They STILL use his name and likeness for their products, ESPECIALLY Dean. Dean keeps putting out NEW guitars that Dime never played. It's sickening.



Amen to that. they should not keep his name around as a cash cow.


My reason: 
People and their ELITIST attitudes Dean Forum Reference which is why I don't go there anymore.

Stupid:
80's Kramer's Plywood is not a TONE WOOD
Ibanez RG's= cookie cutter guitars, good guitars but boring
Dean see above reason
Any guitar companies that make a shape similar to the B.C. Rich Stealth
Any company who is ridiculously overpriced


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 25, 2010)

Ibanez, so many models i'd LOVE to have.... but I'm left handed.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Feb 26, 2010)

Ricky_Gallows said:


> Ibanez, so many models i'd LOVE to have.... but I'm left handed.



I know lots of lefties who learned to play on standard (right handed) guitars. I don't see why you'd even bother looking at a lefty guitar. You're gonna be just as bad as anyone else when you first start out, regardless of which hand is your dominant. If anything you'd think that left handed guitar players would be BETTER with a right handed guitar, since their fretting hand would be the more dexterous of the two.

Not to mention basically going "No, I'd rather not have access to 95% of the guitar market. I think I'll just live off scraps and the pitty of the handful of guitar manufacturers that actually produce decent lefty guitars."

As for my gripe. Large center justified dot inlays. Fucking shoot me. Ibanez, I love you to death, but I swear on bizarro jesus that I'll murder you all if you don't stop ruining nice guitars with your terrible, horrible, stupid, large dot inlays. The RGA models might actually be worth buying if you fix that up.

While you're at it, the RGA guitars could use a little neck-thru love, and fret access above the 21st fret. 

ALSO! ever notice how every person who gets LACS access makes a guitar without a tone knob? After all these years of marketing to metalheads, you'd think you guys would pick up on this fact. Especially since I KNOW you have guitars that only get released to the north american market. Volume knob placement is annoying as well. Ask any ibanez player. STUPIDEST volume pot placement ever. It constantly gets in the way, and most ibanez players have to adjust their upper string picking style to avoid hitting the volume, slowly turning your guitar off while you play, especially those with a closed hand picking technique. 

Admittedly the RGD is a VERY good step in the right direction. Paul gilbert, Mick Thomson, and john petrucci all moved their volume pots on sig models, and they can't all be wrong.

While you're at it, stop putting shitty pickups in every single guitar. I've never played an Ibanez that came with stock pickups that were worth keeping. But this was before you started adding EMG's, so kudos for that.

ONE MORE THING!!! Release guitars in more than one god-damned color. shitty blue sparkle as the only available color for an otherwise amazing guitar. Seriously. "Hey guize, we spec'd out a shredder's dream 6 string and then painted it like a giant bag of dicks so that no one will buy it lol"

Idiots.

RECAP!!

Moar Neck-thru
No dots
No tone pots
Move volume away from bridge
Better RGA upper fret access
Better pickups

...

Then give me a free LACS, because implementing these ideas will make you a SHITLOAD of money.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 26, 2010)

^ /Thread.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 26, 2010)

I like having a tone pot and an easy to access volume pot  And blue sparkle >> any variation of black.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Feb 26, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> I like having a tone pot and an easy to access volume pot  And blue sparkle >> any variation of black.



Yes Ibanez overdoes the whole black thing. This is why I only have one black guitar. But more than one color...sorry, more than one color per year.

If the 27 fret Xiphos cam in satin white and black, I would own 4 of those, not RGT's. Even the limited run white version of the 24 fret xiphos was the sexiest thing ever, but it got pulled and they wen't back to selling the HIDEOUS chameleon finishes.

As for the volume pot, even if it was simply slid back horizontally about 2 inches, there'd still be tonnes of space to play, and it'd still be easy to access.


----------



## El Caco (Feb 26, 2010)

Fret access looks pretty good to me


----------



## Harry (Feb 26, 2010)

Hmm, surely I'm not the only one that has never had issues with the volume pot position on Ibanez guitars?
If anything it seemed a vast improvement over the Strat volume pot position and not once during the time I've had my RG 7421 (which is nearly a year now) have I ever hit the volume pot while playing and I hit the strings pretty damn hard while playing rhythm


----------



## El Caco (Feb 26, 2010)

I hit the volume all the time on my RG's, it's fucking annoying.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 26, 2010)

I never hit my tone knob either  And I play _hard_ when i do...


----------



## McKay (Feb 26, 2010)

Correct volume knob placement.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 26, 2010)

Stupidest reason ? 
I hate gear I don't have, especially gear I don't have the money to buy. Luckily I'm not a student anymore.


----------



## vlover (Feb 26, 2010)

Ibanez head stocks....hate em, necks are awesome, play awesome, but headstock looks ugly to me.


And I hate Star bodies, they look so ugly I'd rather play a Parker Fly at the deathmetal concert than those things


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 26, 2010)

Well since the thread is bumped. I hate Engl...because it's Engl
Schecter guitars because they just seem useless
Those Blackmachine things..ugly bland that but most of all the headstock is nauseating.
I hate cheap line 6 amps and Marshall MG100 halfstacks..these are indicative of "guitarists" who usually care to spend money on weed and stupid shit instead of buying shit that's decent.


----------



## spattergrind (Feb 26, 2010)

First Act guitars.....even though SOMEHOW famous ppl play them and haunt the shelves of walmart at the same time.

crazy body shapes....C body style is perfect to me.....

weird headstocks......ESP, Schecter FTW

weird paint jobs/too show off-y....idk why but i just like simple looking guitars

Tremolos...AHH!! now that I have a guitar with one I know how much of a pain in the ass they are! I wont use them for divebombs or anything like that so its pointless to me.......Ill see a guitar that looks sick and then see the tremolo and be like


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 26, 2010)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> Yes Ibanez overdoes the whole black thing. This is why I only have one black guitar. But more than one color...sorry, more than one color per year.
> 
> If the 27 fret Xiphos cam in satin white and black, I would own 4 of those, not RGT's. Even the limited run white version of the 24 fret xiphos was the sexiest thing ever, but it got pulled and they wen't back to selling the HIDEOUS chameleon finishes.
> 
> As for the volume pot, even if it was simply slid back horizontally about 2 inches, there'd still be tonnes of space to play, and it'd still be easy to access.



Whereas I would never buy a satin finished guitar, period (especially satin black, how much more boring can you get? answer: none) . I like my stuff to be flashy and look like it belongs on stage drawing attention.

I love the chameleon finishes. If they made the 7-string Xiphos with a trem and chameleon finish like the 6-string version, I'd be playing those. And I'd rather have 22 frets than 24 or 27


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 27, 2010)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> Volume knob placement is annoying as well. Ask any ibanez player. STUPIDEST volume pot placement ever. It constantly gets in the way, and most ibanez players have to adjust their upper string picking style to avoid hitting the volume, slowly turning your guitar off while you play, especially those with a closed hand picking technique.



I don't have an issue with the volume control placement on my RGs.


----------



## Origin (Feb 27, 2010)

TREMS. C-shaped necks. 

The rich.

The poor.

Dean and B.C. Rich.

FENDER.

Children, infants, toddlers.

BEAUTIFUL, BEAUTIFUL GOLD.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 27, 2010)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> I know lots of lefties who learned to play on standard (right handed) guitars. I don't see why you'd even bother looking at a lefty guitar. You're gonna be just as bad as anyone else when you first start out, regardless of which hand is your dominant. If anything you'd think that left handed guitar players would be BETTER with a right handed guitar, since their fretting hand would be the more dexterous of the two.
> 
> Not to mention basically going "No, I'd rather not have access to 95% of the guitar market. I think I'll just live off scraps and the pitty of the handful of guitar manufacturers that actually produce decent lefty guitars."
> 
> .



well due to having to go to physical rehab for my right wrist as a kid after seriously messing it up it became my dominant hand BUT it was perfect for fretting NOT picking (which i found odd) ;(

I tried playing both ways and it naturally came to me easier left handed (mostly because my left hand was too weak to press down on the frets).

lol so trust me i tried. I just think all models of all brands should be offered even if only in limited supply...why alter my playing for their stingyness 

haha but i get what you we're gettin at


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 27, 2010)

Learn to control your picking hand. You'll never have a problem with volume control placement ever again. 



Ricky_Gallows said:


> I just think all models of all brands should be offered even if only in limited supply...why alter my playing for their stingyness



Then, no offense, you have absolutely no idea what goes into the production, distribution, and retail of large scale production guitar. 

Corporate "Stingyness", isn't really the true issue. Demand from the market, as well as dealers is why there isn't a sea of lefty guitars.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 27, 2010)

Toshiro said:


> I don't have an issue with the volume control placement on my RGs.



Neither do I. 

And I use the tone knob too. 

I used to stay away from a lot of gear that a lot of people use (like standard Strats and EMGs etc), but I've changed my tune since then.


----------



## xchristopherx (Feb 27, 2010)

i was having this discussion with a fell "ex gc" employee today. and honestly, we both came to the same conclusion that the new Line6 with the bogner back end is a really cool little practice amp for your bedroom. i would never play out with one, i would never ever record with one, but i truely enjoy noodling around on them. as far as the 5150 badmouthery, its a very quick amp to dial in a high gain tone without the need of some overdrive pedal. its got great response, and if you roll off the gain, they are pretty meaty amps. i dont wanna argue with the 6505 being built like shit, and the block letter quality vs the signature... but the other guys in my band play bogner, splawn, vht, marshall and the 5150... for heavy music they absolutely have a charm.

i am getting off topic, i think the spidervalve is a neat toy, it is deffinately never going to be my go to amp for any situation other than noodling. i will say, when i worked at gc, kids who like bands like Slipknot or 311 or whatever, were more than pumped on a 'preset' dialed in by thier favorite band. who wants to fight me?


----------



## Ben.Last (Feb 27, 2010)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> I know lots of lefties who learned to play on standard (right handed) guitars. I don't see why you'd even bother looking at a lefty guitar. You're gonna be just as bad as anyone else when you first start out, regardless of which hand is your dominant. If anything you'd think that left handed guitar players would be BETTER with a right handed guitar, since their fretting hand would be the more dexterous of the two.
> 
> Not to mention basically going "No, I'd rather not have access to 95% of the guitar market. I think I'll just live off scraps and the pitty of the handful of guitar manufacturers that actually produce decent lefty guitars."



I would not be playing guitar right now if I had to play on right handed guitars. I am nowhere near ambidextrous. My right hand is so useless that I actually switch my hands back and forth when I go from cutting food to picking it up with my fork. I can understand someone who's a bit more in the middle being able to play right handed and I can definitely see the benefit. It wouldn't have worked for me though.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 27, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Learn to control your picking hand. You'll never have a problem with volume control placement ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Either way still, I feel they know we exist... why empty my pockets for not being the majority.


----------



## GeoMantic (Feb 27, 2010)

I will not buy a guitar with dot inlays. Ever. I hate it with an unbridled passion as much as I do guitars with a rosewood fretboard.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 27, 2010)

Ricky_Gallows said:


> Either way still, I feel they know we exist... why empty my pockets for not being the majority.



So they should take a significant financial hit to be "nice guys"? 

Also, there are plenty of options for lefties that don't involve extra cash. There's always Carvin, as well as smaller independent luthiers which will charge some really fair prices for left handed instruments if you seek them out. 

The fact of the matter is, there are more high quality lefties on the market than there has ever been. Especially from Ibanez. 

According to your logic, they should also offer a 7-string version of every model. As well as short scale version of every model for those with small hands. You said it yourself, lefties are the minority, and by a significant margin. That's what sucks about being the minority, and if you look through this site it's something that's unavoidable. As 7-string players we pay a HUGE premium on parts and accessories that shouldn't be that much more, but they are, for no other reason than not as many people buy them. 

Just something to think about.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 27, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So they should take a significant financial hit to be "nice guys"?
> 
> Also, there are plenty of options for lefties that don't involve extra cash. There's always Carvin, as well as smaller independent luthiers which will charge some really fair prices for left handed instruments if you seek them out.
> 
> ...




trust me i think about it everyday since i've started playing. 
there are more options than ever I know but not the options I want (ya dig?). The models i want from ibanez are not offered. 

and my logic was referring to "if they make it righty and it sells, make it lefty."

I still think they should be produced in limited supply and when they're depleted re-stock... (as stated above)

It might not make sense but the point of the thread was to share you dislike and my solution (whether logical or not) ITS WHAT I WANT


----------



## Nick1 (Feb 27, 2010)

thadood said:


> Dimebag Signature gear. The amount of signature equipment put out by Dean and Krank, post-death, is insulting. They STILL use his name and likeness for their products, ESPECIALLY Dean. Dean keeps putting out NEW guitars that Dime never played. It's sickening.



This. 

And I really really hate Line 6 products. The features seem pretty cool but they never actually deliver the goods. Muddy,Over Processed Cheesy Crap. I would honestly be happier using one of those little 1 watt Marshall belt clip amps than any Line 6 gear.


----------



## caskettheclown (Feb 27, 2010)

cause it sucks is my reason


----------



## baboisking (Feb 27, 2010)

Regor said:


> Nah, I'm saying you get what you pay for.
> 
> 
> 
> I personally have NEVER heard good tone come from someone playing cheap setups. Ever.


 listen the faceless, michael keene (the lead guitarist) uses a POD and a randall. not expensive stuff.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 27, 2010)

baboisking said:


> listen the faceless, michael keene (the lead guitarist) uses a POD and a randall. not expensive stuff.



and a vetta 2 i believe.

but I do agree with the dude above.

my crappy stuff sounds crappy lol.


----------



## Luafcm (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm a metalhead. I waited 15 years to try a 5150 becuse Peavey only makes shit. Everyone knows this, especially my uncle who owns the local Marshall dealer. I bought at 6505+ THE DAY AFTER I PLAYED MY FIRST ONE!!! LOL, I suck.


----------



## metalmachine (Mar 6, 2010)

thadood said:


> Dimebag Signature gear. The amount of signature equipment put out by Dean and Krank, post-death, is insulting. They STILL use his name and likeness for their products, ESPECIALLY Dean. Dean keeps putting out NEW guitars that Dime never played. It's sickening.


 man dime is one of my favorite guitarist and i too cant bring myself to buy his signiture stuff.

and by the way yea people have really turned his death into a marketing scam


----------



## GeoMantic (Mar 6, 2010)

Anything advertising "vintage" tone. I fucking hate that.


----------



## Randy (Mar 6, 2010)

My guitar player used to use his POD XT Pro as his wah pedal and it sounded TERRIBLE. No dynamics at all. It sounded like he turned his tone pot down all the way and back up again, at best. It was atrocious. Ever since then, Line 6 multieffects just can't sound good to me anymore. That's, by my own admission a pretty "stupid reason".


----------



## DI0H (Mar 6, 2010)

1. Signature Stuff (If there is a gear, even if it is good stuff, I won't buy it!)
2. Gibson (I do hate rock-bitch-hippie-slash-scum-wannabe stuff to death)
4. Electric guitars without floyd rose and 22 frets. (shit, shit, shit)


----------



## quasarwaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Haha I like this thread

DANELECTRO ANYTHING
but especially pedals... for the stupid fucking names. 

black coffee distortion? what?
i think there was something called toast? wtf?

and thats besides the fact that everything they make is garbage anyways. as far as guitars go i'd rather play a baking pan with elastics tied around it.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 6, 2010)

dumb reasons for hating gear?

1.) If it has a retarded model name (like moogerfooger)

2.) If it's an amp made by marshall or line 6. I'm sure that there are great amps made by both those companies, but after owning both a spider II 30w and a marshall mg I just seem to automatically pass amps made by both those companies

3.) I know it's lame, but if a guitar doesn't look metal enough to me, I end up not wanting it. I need to break myself of this or I will end up with too many black and red guitars. 

4.) with a few exceptions, I hate signature guitars. The specs I see in most of them are just so incompatible with what I need, and I feel like I can't make the instrument my own. lame I'm sure, but there it is

5.) Locking trem guitars. Look, i'm sure there are countless ways to keep these things in tune, but I'm just not interested in dealing with 'em. I wanna be able to change tunings in seconds not minutes.

6.) Any Gibson guitar. The LP has to be the most overpriced and uncomfortable guitar I've ever played. The neck feels like I'm playing a telephone pole with strings.

7.) Chambered guitars. I pay good money for a SOLID-body guitar. Not a swiss cheese guitar. I'm built like a tank so I don't mind the extra few pounds of weight if it means more awesome tone. I also hate when companies (namely gibson) don't always tell you flat out that the guitars are chambered, so you end up getting crap you don't want.

8.) Distortion/od pedals of any kind. I pay damn good money for a tube amp/tube distortion, so why do I need to bother throwing digital garbage in front of it? I can just get an eq pedal if the amp needs a bit more tweaking. 

9.) If I can't get a tone I like within 5 mins. of trying an amp out, I flat out won't buy it. I'm a plug in and play guy and I really don't like having to spend a weekend and a pot of coffee in vain hope that I might come up with a tone that I like. I'm sure it's a dumb train of thought, but I figure that's the point of the thread

10.) If it's made by a company that whores off gear 'endorsed' by a dead guitarist to an obscene amount (i'm looking at you dean and krank) I turn my nose up to it.


----------



## JunkMan13013 (Mar 6, 2010)

My things and stupid reasons are:

BC Rich: Look tacky to me, i used to like them, then played one (it was a lower end one to be fair to them) and i hated it, sounded like mud while wearing earmuffs 

Single coils of any kind: to weedy for anything ive ever played, so sharp they hurt my ears ussually, and the fact i assoisiate singles coils with indie.

Bolt-ons: i hate the heel, even the AANJ is pretty shitty tbf.

Seymour Duncan Pickups: Every guitar ive ever tryed or owned with seymour duncans in has always sounded quite lifeless in my ears, and they dont hold the bottom end well enough.

theyre pretty stupid reasons i guess.


----------



## hide (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, how did I miss this thread? 

With very few exceptions (i.e. the McCarty PRS in the classified) I can't stand gold hardware, it just looks fishy to me.

With no exceptions, guitars with a tree of life inlay. Which is a shame, considering that some j-customs would be pure sex apart from that.

Bernie Rico's headstock.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 7, 2010)

Josh Geohagan said:


> Anything advertising "vintage" tone. I fucking hate that.



Oooh this! Anything advertising vintage in general!


----------



## StupidDav (Mar 7, 2010)

First and formost has to be signature gear.
1 - Because of the immediate association with the player. I want to make my own style of music. Almost to the extreme for me, I have to not think about the fact that Ibanez RGs are almost like low end JEMs.
2 - Sounds. I don't see the point in signature amps. I want to sound like ME. (Hypocrasy: I would love a Brian May Signature Vox AC30 )

Overprice.
Example: Celestion  They make their speakers in China, and sell em for double what Eminence want for one, and Eminence are made in the US. (May not be true of all models, but I'm talking V30 vs Legend V12) Also, one piece of gear being cheap in one country and being stupidly overpriced in the UK.

Active Pickups.
They just don't do it for me. They feel slightly sterile IMO.

Marshall.
I think their new stuff can't hold it against their old stuff to be honest. The JCM 800 is a killer amp and defined the sounds of rock in the 80's. Their new stuff? No. They need to get back to basics. Take the 800 and make it more awesome or something.

I think thats it?

A point I'd like to make is that after a while, I generally love the gear I once loathed. Two examples are Ibanez and Peavey. With Ibanez I used to rant about how they have no soul, no tone blah blah.  I dunno WTF I was on, I love Ibanez now! And Peavey - I was looking for an amp head a couple of years back and I had settled on an Engl Invader. To be honest it would have taken me years to save up for one. My friend kept going on at me 'Ahh yeh you wanna have a look at a Peavey 6505, they're killer!' My argument was that it had no tone (I'm noticing a pattern here ) not the sound I wanted. After a while, and some different youtube videos, the Peavey sounded brutal, exactly the sound I was going for. Now I have one, and I love it (apart from when its broked )


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Mar 7, 2010)

hide said:


> ...Bernie Rico's headstock.



 Quoted for truth.


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2010)

I've just never gotten a tone I really like from Marshalls.


----------



## THM Bryce (Mar 7, 2010)

Seeing too many guys with camo shorts, gross shoulder length hair, and crappy gotees made me hate Krank...or maybe I just don't like Pantera...


----------



## El Caco (Mar 7, 2010)

Josh Geohagan said:


> Anything advertising "vintage" tone. I fucking hate that.



Do you hate vintage tone or do you hate the name. I'm just curious how one is supposed to find a amp with vintage tone if they don't advertise it.

_Steve loves vintage amps and vintage tone._


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 7, 2010)

i always  at people who refuse to buy gear because its a sig model, like that dictates the kind of music you can play on it. Look at the specs.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 7, 2010)

For me I hate vintage tone so the fact that the prices are inflated etc for what essentially translates to *shit tone* in my head is silly.

But thats why its in the stupid reason thread 


I hate signature gear because the price is inflated... I mean people... look at the specs! your paying an extra 300000000000495790347589372$ for a "signature" paint job! (the majority of the time)


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 7, 2010)

Headstocks, I am so picky, I can't get on board with BRJ,KxK,Schecter, Agile etc becuase of the headstocks.


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 7, 2010)

i have a strat and i got some "vintage voiced pups" sound awsome in the mid and neck bridge im not loving as much.

I get really annoyed at fender for putting out something like the "john mayer" strat
there is literally no difference between that and an american strat with a pretty basic color scheme.

i respect Mike Mushok and his Ibanez because he got a siggy and wanted it to be affordable to help promote baritone player etc....


----------



## Prax (Mar 7, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> i have a strat and i got some "vintage voiced pups" sound awsome in the mid and neck bridge im not loving as much.
> 
> I get really annoyed at fender for putting out something like the "john mayer" strat
> there is literally no difference between that and an american strat with a pretty basic color scheme.
> ...



I've always hated strats, which fits nicely with the name of the thread because I'm not really too sure why. But I've never really been a fan of them or the way they look. 

and I always found that like the ibanez jem has I guess lower end versions and I noticed my friends Jem has specs that are very similar to a lot of ibanez RG models, I think alot of signature guitars have very similar specs to another model of the same guitar brand, just a way fatter price tag.


----------



## Seraphblood (Mar 9, 2010)

With a few exceptions, I am not a huge fan of a lot of the signature model guitars. Such as kids who buy the Synyster Gates guitar, or the Dimebags (Which I see A LOT). I mean, I have always been one to balk at someone buying something that is made to replicate someone elses gear. It just screams unoriginality to me. There are a few notable exceptions (JEMs being one of them), but people who drop a grand on the "Syn Custom" and are naive enough to expect that they'll sound like them irritate me. It's cool to wanna borrow little things here and there from your idols, but trying to replicate their sound exactly, and playing a guitar made for them seems like a cop out to me. I was always more about self expression, my own voice, not the voice of someone else.

I also hate Relic gear. I think making things LOOK like they had the crap played out of them is a stupid concept.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Mar 9, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> i have a strat and i got some "vintage voiced pups" sound awsome in the mid and neck bridge im not loving as much.
> 
> I get really annoyed at fender for putting out something like the "john mayer" strat
> there is literally no difference between that and an american strat with a pretty basic color scheme.
> ...



Not quite true about the JM strat. It also has his custom voiced pickups that have a very pleasing mid-scoop and lowered output, and a custom neck curve.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 9, 2010)

If the owner of a company is a jerk, or has absolutely no humility, or is not at least a little humble, I have a hard time giving them my hard earned money. There's a great deal of gear that I've at one point really wanted, but having either met in person or via e-mail, have just been completely "un-sold" of the gear. I know it makes me look like a jerk in itself for judging someone on so little, but I guess that's just how I'm wired. 

For instance, I HATE when a builder (guitar, amp, effects, etc.) badmouths their competitors. The way I look at it, putting down someone else is NOT how you sell your gear. It's better to speak highly of the merits of your product then to bash another. It reminds me too much of the political slander that often goes on in this country. There's too much DON'T VOTE (i.e. "buy from") FOR MY OPPOSITION BECAUSE THEY'RE A POOPY HEAD!". 

Sorry for the rant, and I realize how stupid of a reason this is, but it's _my_ stupid reason.


----------



## maxident213 (Mar 9, 2010)

I hate 3 things:

- Volume knobs being too close to the bridge. My picking hand needs elbow room. 

- I don't mind signature model gear, but if it has someone's signature or band name on it, that's a huge turn-off.

- Excessive amounts of abalone (LTD).


----------



## hide (Mar 9, 2010)

This may be the stupidest reason: when strings have a lateral angle past the nut. 

Not that I wouldn't buy a guitar like that, but it freaks me a little, strings going straight up to the tuners are always a plus for me.
Again, the more I think of it, the more I see how silly that is


----------



## robotsatemygma (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't think I've answered yet but I have a few dumb reasons. 

I hate owning something everyone else has. I think that's why I've taken an affinity to older LTD models. I could never own a Kirk Hammet ESP, even though they play friggin awesome. I'm not a Metallica fan boy (but I do like them), and would hate people associating me with the hamster. 

Any musician I deem being chuds, overrated, and/or should be embarrassed of themselves I will never ever own something with their name on it. That's a long list. Basically the majority of every sig out there I have no will or want to own. The only "sig" I'd love to own is a Stephen Carpenter 6 and 7 string. That's because I'm a 'Tones fanatic, and it's a sweet playing guitar.


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Mar 9, 2010)

I hate Marshall cabs. Just because everyone has them. Even if people who don't play music associate them with mega rock stars, and _the_ thing to have... I'd rather have a Blackstar cab that they didn't recognise...


----------



## thraxil (Mar 9, 2010)

Pickguards, bolt-on necks (especially with a square heel), floating bridges of any kind, dot inlays (I prefer no inlays at all, but if they have to be there I want anything but dots). I'll also take a natural wood, satin finish over a glossy paint job any day.

A lot of those come from having a horrificly bad strat copy as my first guitar for years. Played for shit and wouldn't stay in tune and I just didn't know any better. I'm still bitter about how many years I spent trying to get anything to sound right on it. I now know that bolt-on necks (Parker's rounded joint on NiteFly's is fantastic and Ibanez' all-access neck joint is usually tolerable), and floating bridges (Parker bridges again) can be made comfortable and stable, but I still have that initial burst of loathing whenever I see them that's hard for me to get over.


----------



## baboisking (Mar 9, 2010)

hide said:


> This may be the stupidest reason: when strings have a lateral angle past the nut.
> 
> Not that I wouldn't buy a guitar like that, but it freaks me a little, strings going straight up to the tuners are always a plus for me.
> Again, the more I think of it, the more I see how silly that is



it just looks scary, doesnt it? like their gonna snap off...


----------



## El Caco (Mar 9, 2010)

thraxil said:


> Pickguards, bolt-on necks (especially with a square heel), floating bridges of any kind, dot inlays (I prefer no inlays at all, but if they have to be there I want anything but dots). I'll also take a natural wood, satin finish over a glossy paint job any day.



Minus the floating bridges part I'm the same although the dots thing will not stop me buying an otherwise good guitar especially if they are small dots but all those things except the floating trem are a turn off to me.


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 10, 2010)

thraxil said:


> Pickguards, bolt-on necks (especially with a square heel), floating bridges of any kind, dot inlays (I prefer no inlays at all, but if they have to be there I want anything but dots). I'll also take a natural wood, satin finish over a glossy paint job any day.



You pretty much just described all my guitars in some way.


----------



## Samer (Mar 10, 2010)

Any gear / guitars / that Dave Mustaine has ever used or endorsed i wont play , not because i have anything personal against him; just want to get as far away from that tone as possible.


----------



## I_infect (Mar 10, 2010)

hide said:


> This may be the stupidest reason: when strings have a lateral angle past the nut.




that's an issue for me as well, to be more specific, Jackson headstocks. I almost grabbed a slat3-7, but that hockey stick look just killed it for me. The Dean V 'stocks are a no no too

Other than that, vintage trems.


----------



## shoot2thrill (Mar 10, 2010)

I stay pretty much in the super strat, les paul, and SG body styles. I hate a lot of the BC-Rich and Dean crazy body styles. I also HATE signature guitars...i hate having someone elses name on my gear.


----------



## Galius (Mar 10, 2010)

Overly pointy guitars. I absolutely refuse to touch a guitar that is a V, warlock, bat wing, crazy unproportionate shapes, ECT. Im not exactly a huge fan of strat style bodies (or very similar) either but that it usually the option that remains when getting a guitar. I actually loved my Les Paul as well though its a common shape but I just with a telecaster style or mabey a shape similar to the Scecter 007 would be available in an 8 string.


----------



## Jogeta (Mar 17, 2010)

the inlay on the LTD SC-607B is a genuinely hideous and thoughtless besmirchment upon an otherwise flawless guitar.
if i was able to see past this, i would get one in a heartbeat.

EDIT: how could i neglect the Warwick headstock?!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 17, 2010)

- ENGL : I have not liked some of them at all, and not been blown away by any of the others I've heard, i also really dislike the upper midrange sterility they have which is almost icepicky. The other reason I dislike them is because I see them as a trend amp, it used to all be about the rectifier, and various other amps have been "the" amp to own over the years. I hate them as I think more people buy them because they are the in thing to have. Also, the SE when i heard it was just dissapointing, there is no way on wearth that that amp should cost as much as it does.

- Gear Trends: When a load of people buy shit just because everyone else is.

- Tree of life inlays / floral patterns on guitars: Nothing says "i like man meat" as much as this. It is just never going to look cool. You'll either look like a steve vai wannabee or a prentious muppet

- the stephen carpenter pickup config, just no

- EMG 7string (and 8string) housings

- Gibson SG's

- Centered dots. Seriously, side dots are way way way sexier.


----------



## DarkMythras (Mar 17, 2010)

As much as I like them and as good as guitars as they are, ESP 'cause they are stupid overpriced and I'm a Jackson fanboy


----------



## El Caco (Mar 18, 2010)

Not that I think my reason is stupid, I wouldn't order anything from Christopher Woods or Mike Sherman and I really don't understand the people who do. I wouldn't want to give any money to any builder who looks after new customers while they still have customers waiting for what they have paid for years later, I just might be the next guy that gets screwed and I'm not much of a gambler.


----------



## Ben.Last (Mar 18, 2010)

s7eve said:


> Not that I think my reason is stupid, I wouldn't order anything from Christopher Woods or Mike Sherman and I really don't understand the people who do. I wouldn't want to give any money to any builder who looks after new customers while they still have customers waiting for what they have paid for years later, I just might be the next guy that gets screwed and I'm not much of a gambler.



Yeah. That's not a stupid reason at all.


----------



## renzoip (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm guilty of disliking the Ibanez K-7 and Apex1 models solely based of they choice of inlays.


----------



## i_like_shred (Mar 18, 2010)

Peaveys logo sucks


----------



## guitarplayerone (Mar 18, 2010)

i am actually really interested in trying a krank, as i found the tone on nevermore's TGE to be interesting, but i can't get past that stupid logo or brandname


----------



## guitarplayerone (Mar 18, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> dumb reasons for hating gear?
> 
> 1.) If it has a retarded model name (like moogerfooger)
> 
> ...




no offense bro, but marshall mg's aren't really marshalls, and i'll say that different les paul models seem to sound and play totally different. i know this is a thread about random stuff you don't like and not necessarily one about trying to change people's opinions, but i'm a superstrat guy and i really like the newer LPs for what they are, having tried a '68 custom LP and hating it, and really being fond of one of the newer studio models. for some reason, the chambering imo adds this really loud unplugged tone, i guess all guitars are variable. (also try an edge pro or OFR loL)


----------



## guitarplayerone (Mar 18, 2010)

renzoip said:


> I'm guilty of disliking the Ibanez K-7 and Apex1 models solely based of they choice of inlays.



+1

i felt the neck the other day and liked it much more than my J custom.

its the perfect neck


----------



## biggness (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't like Ernie Ball strings mainly because some odd number of years ago, I saw an advertisement for them that showed them being used as dental floss, and the thought of doing that made me cringe.


----------



## Charles (Mar 19, 2010)

I hate any guitar that looks like it could have been used as a weapon at the Battle Of Thermopylae. I mean, jesus guys, I get that ya'll are "hardk0re [email protected]" and all, but really?

I also dislike Korn signature models and the E-GEN purely because of their association with Korn and DragonForce. Hey, you DID say "stupid" reasons.

Vox amplifiers annoy me. Too bright, too sparkly, too happy and too much like someone's annoying little sister. Sorry.

Anything with inherent latency. I like the idea of a MIDI guitar, but quite frankly I'm just not smart enough to account for latency in my playing. I've spent all this time figuring out how to count 4/4 straight, and now I need to account for 2 miliseconds or something? Forget it. THat being said, Pat Metheny's analog synth guitar thing is AWESOME.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 19, 2010)

· Anything Zakk Wylde related, just because of my undying hatred of Black Label Society.

· Anything with a rosewood board unless its a PRS. I don't know why, I don't care for the look and feel of rosewood relative to maple or ebony.

· Fanned fret guitars. I get the practicality of them, but the way they look just gives me a headache.

· Dean guitars. Everything about that company gives me the creeps. Not sure why exactly. I know they can make some nice guitars.

· Anything Steve Vai related except for the Universe. Even if the JEM, Carvin Legacy, etc are nice units, they just remind me of how boring his music is, to me. I respect his chops and he occasionally comes up with some cool licks, but I find the vast majority of his songs to be a mind-numbing wankfest. I don't think his songs are nearly as catchy as some of his contemporaries.


----------



## Charles (Mar 19, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> · Anything Zakk Wylde related, just because of my undying hatred of Black Label Society.
> 
> · Anything with a rosewood board unless its a PRS. I don't know why, I don't care for the look and feel of rosewood relative to maple or ebony.
> 
> · Dean guitars. Everything about that company gives me the creeps. Not sure why exactly. I know they can make some nice guitars.



+1 to all of this.

Zakk Wylde has got to be high on my list of disliked guitarists. I think it's the whole "look at what a gnarly biker dude I am" schtick.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Mar 19, 2010)

-I dislike anything Fender. Even their bases. They are too common and have too much hype for what they are.

-Marshall. I have yet to hear a Marshall head that sounded remarkable in any way. Not to mention they're so common among guitarists.

-Dean and BC Rich guitars. Their headstocks are terrible, and most of their body styles are audacious. NO thanks.

-vintage gear. With the exception of pedals, I do not want to play through gear that is obviously very old.

-Line 6. They may get good tones, but every time I go into a GC and see some kid in skinny jeans and a band tee with a cheap Schecter playing through a spider combo, I am reminded why I can't see Line 6 as anything more than a kid's amp company.

-Amp modelers. With the exception of the Axe-Fx, amp modelers give me the vibe that you can't afford a real amp. If you have a great tone and you're using an amp modeler, you may cause me to become quite conflicted.

Do I sound stuck-up yet?


----------



## MusicMetalHead (Aug 29, 2010)

Things that are used often are used often for a variety of reasons.

1. Not the most common unfortunately is that it is good. Many guitars amps etc are used often just because they are good.

2. Because someone famous uses them. unfortunatly this is how a lot of low quality expensive ass guitars are sold. While I won't say I will never buy one I can say I will never buy one because so and so used it. If I buy it will be because it plays good i like the tone etc.

3. It's noncomformist. this is ironically a reason for somthing becoming popular. because it isnt. People look around for somthing new and not seen before and next thing you know everyone is playing it because noone is. a really stupid concept i know but pathetically true nonetheless.

4. Because its "vintage" or "custom". This pisses me off too when people go blow money on a "vintage" amp (meaning old, probably beat up, and not built for heavy metal, if its older than forty fifty years its probably for blues or country, getting a metal tone will be difficult) or a custome guitar. Custom guitars are great if you are rich and famous and want somthing that looks and sounds differant, but if you are a budget player, like so many are, blowing cash on a custom guitar because you think it will instantly catapault you to guitar-god status is just insanely idiotic.

whew. what a rant. not done yet though. I have no problem with mainstream guitars amps and so on. If they sound good and suit my style then it doesnt matter to me. I refuse to play a shitty guitar through a shitty amp just because it is custom. Many many many famous players became famous on "gasp" regular guitars. very few did it on signature or expensive ass guitars. after they where famous they got their own signature guitars and stuff.

as for vst's and stuff, many people use them. I use them. I love them. While they are not perfect recreations the differance is minute enough to be ignored in my opinion. If you have shitty tone with them it is probably because you have no f***ing idea how to use them.

To sum it up, the guitar and corresponding gear does not matter anywhere near as much as the skill and inginuity as the player holding them. With that final reparte I sayguitar racists can F**k of and go to hell. Have a nice day


----------



## C2Aye (Aug 29, 2010)

JPhoenix19 said:


> -I dislike anything Fender. Even their bases. They are too common and have too much hype for what they are.



 I'm sitting here, strumming my Stratocaster. I absolutely adore this thing. The only thing to this I'd say is that Strats are one of the best selling guitars of all time for a reason.

Anyway, my two biggest pet hates are:

- Any guitar I can't sit down with to play. I spend most of time on my ass, recording so I need to be able to sit down with the damn thing!

- Scooped mids. Sorry, it just sounds awful.


----------



## GeoMantic (Aug 29, 2010)

Dot Inlays. Seriously, if a guitar has this, I will not buy it. Unless it's a maple board with black/abalone dots (like Dave Wiener's American Ash strat). ANYTHING else, and I can deal with it. Even diamonds, even though they are basically pointy dots.

Headstocks where the strings veer off at a sharp angle into the post. I'm referring to you BC Rich/Dean. it just seriously bothers be and I can't stand to look at it.

TOM Bridges. I don't know who thought that was a good idea. After playing a hipshot, I'll never go back.

Anything that is advertised with a "vintage" tone. It's like they are trying to excuse tone sounding like it came through an old worn out transistor radio and the station is half static.

Gibson/Marshall/Dimebag. I shouldn't have to explain. I will never purchase anything related.

Rosewood. I don't know how many times I've seen a guitar that was nearly flawless in every way aesthetically, and then this ugly slab of reddish brown just throws all of it off. I don't even like the way it feels. Ebony, Maple, or Pau Ferro.

Glossy/Satin Black guitars. ugh... If companies were to do a stark white as a basic or default color, I would be all over it.


----------



## GeoMantic (Aug 29, 2010)

baboisking said:


> listen the faceless, michael keene (the lead guitarist) uses a POD and a randall. not expensive stuff.



And Keith Merrow. POD's and Agile's. (Before the BRJ endorsement and his Axe FX purchase.)


----------



## Mordacain (Aug 29, 2010)

I dislike the idea of using any signature gear, but I'll get over it for a JP6/7. 

I dislike tone / gear snobbery. I've heard fantastic players get great tone out of what most people consider pure shit. Great tone is achieved through experimentation and finesse, not by the biggest bankroll.

I also hate rosewood, but tolerate it because I am limited by budget. I love light maple & ebony and I should see more of these available. 

Fender and Gibson can suck it. I finally got an American Standard and the quality was shit. Terrible join on a two-piece ash body. Bridge pickups was atrocious. I sold it after two weeks. So I dislike anyone who exalts this crap like it is the best stuff on earth. Give me Ernie Ball, Schecter or Ibanez any day of the week.


----------



## xCaptainx (Aug 29, 2010)

interesting thread, especially I'm the owner of a rig most people on here would hate (Line 6 Vetta + B.C Rich Warlock) 

Anywho my pet peeves 

- dot inlays, especially on high spec models. Dot inlays are boring and serve no purpose (especially if you have the nots already on the top) I prefer no inlays or just one on the 12th fret) 

- Steve carpenter customs. I don't get why everyone drools all over them. I don't like Deftones at all so I just don't get it. The pickup config looks awkward. I'd rather have the new Horizon 7 if I was going to get an ESP Super Strat style 7. Although in saying that, it's just the pickup config and the fact its a signature model that really irks me. But SO many people love/play them, I just don't get it. 

- Les paul style guitars. I've had a tokai les paul + fernandes Revelle and the body shape for me is just plain awkward. They look silly for death metal/metal. They only look cool rocked low, haha. 

- the 7 string Viper. Same reason as above, plus they just look silly.


----------



## gstacey1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Anything that's extremely mid heavy in a guitar or amp. The reason is I love mids but of course sometimes you just have to much and I can't stand looking at my amo and seeing scoop mids or just little mids. My mind just connects that with bad tone.

Also anything that's too glossy/ looks like plastic. I played an amazing sounding Rickenbaker but it was glossy it looked like a toy and I just couldnt stand it.

Also anything with out a good belly cut or is comfortable setting down like les pauls. I do alot of playing sitting down and I can leave with a V in classical position but just a guitar digging into my stomach makes playing really uncomfortable.

Finally small frets tend to make my playing sloppier idk why. Plus I can't stand looking at a guitar with them either it's just wierd for me.


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 30, 2010)

Floyd Rose or any floating trem. I've owned some but I hate them. They're only good for the exact tuning they are set up for, they wobble around by just looking at it the wrong way, you have those "#¤"#¤ "fine" tuners that run out of screw all the time, they look like #¤"#¤, and they steal tone. Not to mention having to use an allen wrench every time you want to change strings (I change strings a lot). So no floyds for me (I don't do that many dive bombs anyway). Some players get great results with them though (like Vai or Satriani), so I'm glad they work for some people.

Dean Guitars. They look, feel and play cheap and plasticky to me. I hate the headstock and body shapes as well. I loved Dime and his playing, but why he went with a dean is beyond me.

Cheap ass cables (leads). Is it just me, or does a lot of instrument cables break way too fu#"¤ easy ? I buy the most expensive ones they have (Monster, Planet Waves etc.) and they usually last a bit longer, but I hate that they can't make a cable that will actually last for years. I started soldering my own cables now.

Two volume knobs on the guitar. Like some Gibsons have. I'm just not used to it, so I never turn the right knob. I also for some reason don't like the look of all those knobs. Especially on a small body like the LP. I get the practicality of being able to clean up one pickup and then flick the switch to get the full output from the other one, but it's just not for me. I almost never use the tone knob either.

+ A bunch of other stuff, but I better get to work... #¤"#¤"# I'm late.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 30, 2010)

Toshiro said:


> Guitars with no neck binding. I refuse to own another guitar without it, period. I don't care if some guy hands me a Private Stock PRS for free, if it doesn't have neck binding give it to someone else(though in that case I'd take that bitch and sell it!).



So, got over this, love me some unbound maple. 

I don't hate anything for stupid reasons, really. I prefer to try things and hate them for valid reasons instead!.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Aug 30, 2010)

Rashputin said:


> Cheap ass cables (leads). Is it just me, or does a lot of instrument cables break way too fu#"¤ easy ? I buy the most expensive ones they have (Monster, Planet Waves etc.) and they usually last a bit longer, but I hate that they can't make a cable that will actually last for years. I started soldering my own cables now.



Why don't you just use george l cables, they sound way better and last much longer than any other cable Ive used. Also they are solderless and are easy to change size or if you get the kit you can make the cables all custom lengths.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 30, 2010)

Jzbass25 said:


> Why don't you just use george l cables, they sound way better and last much longer than any other cable Ive used. Also they are solderless and are easy to change size or if you get the kit you can make the cables all custom lengths.


 
Do they have these in most stores or do you have to get them online?


----------



## riffist (Aug 30, 2010)

I don`t like signature gear in general but signature LPs drive me batshit. The LP is a Les Paul signature model. Just something about doubling up on the sigs bothers me.

I don`t like strat based shapes. It`s not a deal breaker because so many good guiars use them. But *this is mass madness you maniacs.*

Any Fender shape, now that I`m thinking about it, is awful.

I don`t like all the tuning pegs on one side of the headstock. Split em up.

Don`t like trems of any sort. I also don`t like that they are called trems. Tremolo is fluctuations in volume, not pitch.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Aug 30, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> Do they have these in most stores or do you have to get them online?



Ive never seen them in any of my stores but I highly recommend them, I didnt expect to hear a difference but I actually did once I got it haha. I just need to find the money to outfit my whole rig with the cables now.


----------



## Thep (Aug 30, 2010)

I slightly dislike peaveys thanks in part to their ugly pointy logo. I like their old one better.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 30, 2010)

Jzbass25 said:


> Ive never seen them in any of my stores but I highly recommend them, I didnt expect to hear a difference but I actually did once I got it haha. I just need to find the money to outfit my whole rig with the cables now.


 
Cool I'll check em out. They sound expensive, though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 30, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> Do they have these in most stores or do you have to get them online?



Try out some Cannare or Mogami custom cables, you can get them for under $1.00 a foot at Redco Audio - Redco Audio Home Page. Use some high quality Neutrik jacks and you can make cables that go for over $100 for about $10. You just have to make four small, easy solder connections per cable. 

George L's cable is pretty awesome, it sounds good and last pretty well, but it's crazy overpriced considering it's only "advantage" is the solderless connectors. 

You can get Mogami (look at reviews online, some consider them the best out there) cable for as little as .36$ a foot compared to George L's $1.95 a foot. The Neutrik connectors are cheaper as well at $3.74 compared to George L's $8.25. 

You could literally re-cable your rig three times over with Mogami or Cannare compared to George L's, and still have enough for a couple packs of strings, a case of beer, and a steak to grill up. 

Not hating on George L, they make GREAT cable, and they're solderless system is fucking awesome, I just don't think the prices are comparable to the product. I've used some George L cables, and still have some lying around, I find their pre-fab cables to be a pretty good deal compared to other brands out there.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 30, 2010)

Mogami? Under $1/foot? Shut yo mouf! Really??????

**Clicking link immediately**


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 30, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> Mogami? Under $1/foot? Shut yo mouf! Really??????
> 
> **Clicking link immediately**



Actually, as little as .36$! 

Redco Audio - Mogami W2319 Miniature Instrument Cable

Or if you feel a little spendy, go for the .73$ stuff. 

http://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=507


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 30, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Actually, as little as .36$!
> 
> Redco Audio - Mogami W2319 Miniature Instrument Cable
> 
> ...


 
I went there and I'm already all about that site. 

Thanks, man.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 30, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> I went there and I'm already all about that site.
> 
> Thanks, man.



Happy to spread the word man. 

Everyone should custom cable their rig. The capacitance you remove from your rig by shrinking cable runs can make a huge difference, especially on more complex rigs, or those with a lot of pedals/loops. 

Also, Pro Tip, if you know you need 20 feet, order 25 feet. At first cutting the cable can be a bitch, so you'll probably have to cut the same end a couple times. You'll get the hang of it though.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for whoever it was that first posted the link to the Mogami cable thingy


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 30, 2010)

Ojinomoto said:


> ...kinda like the kids who think buying Nikes will make one jump/run/play better.



My Nikes did make me jump higher and run faster!

For some reason I hate Fender products. For no real reason.

I hate Gibson's cause...well they are Gibson.

And Marshall Amps (not cabs).

I dislike the fake gold hardware too.


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Aug 30, 2010)

i dnt like les paul shaped guitars, theyre ova used, u cnt put on music channels with out seeing a LP guitar, nd idnt like marshells=
1)ova used in the main genre i play, i use a vox amp to play death metal, ill NEVER use a matshell.
2) k this one aint so dumb imo, dnt like the tone of one i played in the usa, it didnt hold the low end of teh 8 string atall well.
3) dnt like the logo.

plus i cnt stand anything dats a sig connected to metallica


----------



## GeoMantic (Aug 30, 2010)

welsh_7stinger said:


> i dnt like les paul shaped guitars, theyre ova used, u cnt put on music channels with out seeing a LP guitar, nd idnt like marshells=
> 1)ova used in the main genre i play, i use a vox amp to play death metal, ill NEVER use a matshell.
> 2) k this one aint so dumb imo, dnt like the tone of one i played in the usa, it didnt hold the low end of teh 8 string atall well.
> 3) dnt like the logo.
> ...



What did he say?


----------



## Soopahmahn (Aug 30, 2010)

Recto anything, because I can't ever get them to sound like anything other than buzzy farty shit. Still waiting for someone to come along and show me the light, but until then...


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Aug 31, 2010)

Josh Geohagan said:


> What did he say?


 
i siad ' i dont like les paul shaped guitars, theyre over used, u cant put on music channels with out seeing a LP guitar, and i dont like marshells =
1)over used in the main genre i play, i use a vox amp to play death metal, ill NEVER use a marshell.
2) k this one aint so dumb in my opinion, dont like the tone of one i played in the usa, it didnt hold the low end of the 8 string atall well.
3) dont like the logo.

plus i cant stand anything dats a sig connected to metallica' 

now please will pepol stop commenting on my typeing, my laptops keyboard is rubbish. and i cant spell some words for shit.


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 31, 2010)

I refuse to ever play a 6505 or anything of the nature.they're fuzzy shit and lack the tone I need.they sound dull as shit.
I hate dean due to the whoring of dimes name and for the fact I could give two shits about dime.
I also hate dean for those god awful headstocks.
Their designs look like shit too.
I despise anything fender.utter twangy shitballs, I hate it.

Marshall JCM series,tonal shit.
Active pick ups.cold warmthless shit that's thin and plastic sounding.only belongs in basses IMO


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Aug 31, 2010)

Some high end Peavey guitars are pretty great pieces of gear, but, I don`t know...are Peavies...


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 1, 2010)

Anything by Dean and any guitar that has an ugly headstock no matter how nice the rest of the guitar(ie, love teles, hate the headstock, same with anything by G&L)....especially guitars that have 4 pegs on one side and two on the other(ernie ball/music man and the like)...either even it out (3 per side) or all on one side. I can't stand something that looks like an afterthought...or no thought at all.


----------



## Murmel (Oct 8, 2010)

welsh_7stinger said:


> i siad ' i dont like les paul shaped guitars, theyre over used, u cant put on music channels with out seeing a LP guitar, and i dont like marshells =
> 1)over used in the main genre i play, i use a vox amp to play death metal, ill NEVER use a marshell.
> 2) k this one aint so dumb in my opinion, dont like the tone of one i played in the usa, it didnt hold the low end of the 8 string atall well.
> 3) dont like the logo.
> ...


You honestly can't blame your keyboard for typing as shitty as you do. Just take it slow until you've gotten the hang of it if you're not used to the keyboard...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 8, 2010)

After three years, I think this thread has run it's course.


----------

